# Unofficial Skyfall Blue Aqua Terra Owners & Perspective owners Thread



## solesman

It seems this watch is quite popular and there are many including myself who really like looking at photos of this fine watch so any people who wish to post shots of their AT's please do.

My mum was passing an AD and stopped inside and took these photos for me. What a mum!


----------



## NMGE17

I have asked that the boutique try to get one in for our GTG on Friday so we can all drool over it.

Nigel


----------



## solesman

I'm still begging my boss to get the day off for that Nigel. If I dont make it, please can someone take lots of shots please.:-!


----------



## 92gli

My birthday is in a few weeks. I keep dropping hints to the wife, but I'd have a heart attack from shock if she bought it for me. So I've begun embezzling small amounts from the household treasury....


----------



## CamSync

Ok, I'll jump in. 
Like you fellas, once I saw this beauty, that was it. I threw in the towel. 
I didn't think much of the aftermath(wife, credit-card, other necessities...) 
but those I can handle at a later date.

My first Omega is a black face and I truly live it. But the blue dial, Oh my...., and 
blue isn't even my favourite color. Another unexplainable life 'have-to' !


----------



## PJC618

Love the thread idea! Had posted these pics in the WRUW threads the last few days as I've been wearing mine at work.


----------



## solesman

Wow is all I can say. Keep them coming guys!


----------



## whitestripes

+1 keep em coming!

I am lusting after this


----------



## TLud

I just bought my blue PO last week, and now you guys are peddling this beauty. My wife will not be pleased.


----------



## anothernewphone

TLud said:


> I just bought my blue PO last week, and now you guys are peddling this beauty. My wife will not be pleased.


Once my new 2500 PO arrives in a couple days, I'm gonna post a few pictures of it and try to avoid the forums for a little while. Temptation makes me spend too much money!


----------



## Everdying




----------



## Muddy250

Dan. What have you done....


----------



## kamilof

It's been two weeks since I got the Blue dial AT8500 and I love it every day a bit more! Been wearing on a leather strap but I may try the bracelet this weekend....


----------



## Muddy250

Right. After all this and other deliberations I've arrived at what I currently believe to be my eventual setup.
Apologies to Chiba for pinching and adulterating his original image from the latest Rolex or not discussion. 
Two down two to go!


----------



## kloubik

kamilof said:


> It's been two weeks since I got the Blue dial AT8500 and I love it every day a bit more! Been wearing on a leather strap but I may try the bracelet this weekend....


Looks absolutely fantastic on the leather strap!


----------



## uyaffe

Is that 41.5 mm, or the mid-size 38.5 mm?
I can't see the blue AT at Omega website in 41.5


----------



## solesman

Currently its only in the 38.5mm size. Maybe at Basel 2013 they could announce a larger 41.5mm.


----------



## solesman

We have very similar taste in watches. I too love the new ceramic sub ND. I was drooling over it the other day but I do love the skyfall AT more.



Muddy250 said:


> Right. After all this and other deliberations I've arrived at what I currently believe to be my eventual setup.
> Apologies to Chiba for pinching and adulterating his original image from the latest Rolex or not discussion.
> Two down two to go!
> 
> View attachment 954743


----------



## Perseus

When I see pictures of the new AT's online they look terrific, but every time I try them on I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## RogerP

Did you mean 'prospective' owners - those who might purchase one at some future date?

I like the blue Skyfall a bunch, but prefer the blue GMT and the DeVille Orbis is the king of all blue for me.


----------



## kellencl

RogerP said:


> Did you mean 'prospective' owners - those who might purchase one at some future date?
> 
> I like the blue Skyfall a bunch, but prefer the blue GMT and the DeVille Orbis is the king of all blue for me.


I was just about to ask the same question, but thought better of it, deciding it would sound rude..... As for the blue AT, I'm happy it's the same price as the other coluors, but not sure I'd flip my opaline silver dial for another blue watch. Gorgeous, though. Cheers! Also, the AT looks best on its bracelet....

K


----------



## solesman

Here are some more photos I have managed to find online.


----------



## solesman




----------



## imranbecks

Perseus said:


> When I see pictures of the new AT's online they look terrific, but every time I try them on I'm underwhelmed.


Why is that so?


----------



## kamilof

Since the weekend is almost here (and I have hot date) I'm gonna wear the bracelet...









kamilof said:


> It's been two weeks since I got the Blue dial AT8500 and I love it every day a bit more! Been wearing on a leather strap but I may try the bracelet this weekend....


----------



## solesman

God that watch is stunning. Please feel free to post anytime.:-!


----------



## Thom4711

My preciousssss...


----------



## snakeinthegear

With a watch that gorgeous, screw taking the girl out for a date and take the watch out to dinner instead.


----------



## Muddy250

Well Dan I tried one on today. Beautiful as the blue dial undoubtedly is it didn't shout take me home like my PO did so its still at the AD. It's not the size either, for a dress watch its a nice size but it just didn't make me smile enough. I could happily wear it but I'm not smitten. The GMT is very tasty tho.


----------



## solesman

Well you have taken the step that I'm yet to do Chris. Sorry to hear it didn't sing to you. The GMT is a stunner but much too big for my wrist. You go GMT and Ill go AT😀


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Well you have taken the step that I'm yet to do Chris. Sorry to hear it didn't sing to you. The GMT is a stunner but much too big for my wrist. You go GMT and Ill go AT😀


Well the GMT is only 1mm bigger than your PO LM.... 😁


----------



## solesman

Thats very true. But with no bezel it looks like an espresso saucer on my wrist!:-d


----------



## Yitbos76

I tried one on last weekend at a botique and was very impressed. I prefer a dark dial, and the grey didnt do it for me. I feel that at many angles it just blends with the bracelet and takes on a monotone look. The blue however was a nice contrast to the bracelet and looked perfect to me. This watch is now at the top of my list as my wedding watch this summer. Competition is the Zenith Espada, VC Overseas, and perhaps the 40mm UN maximarine blue dial. The AT is the only one I have seen in person at this point but I think it will be tough to beat.....


----------



## solesman

Well I finally caved and tried on the Skyfall AT and like what other people have said photos don't do it any justice. I was blown away. It's a perfect fit for me and I loved the subtle weight and balance. My PO felt suddenly too big (it isn't) I can see why the AT could be a "one watch collection" the blue dial is exquisite and it loves the light. It has so many different colours to show off. The gentleman in Berrys of Windsor was most hospitable and let me take several photos. This will be my next watch but I first have to figure out if it will become an addition or a replacement....

Hope you all enjoy the photos.

Skyfall AT and my PO LM LE.

View attachment 966346


On the wrist.

View attachment 966348


View attachment 966349


Check out the blue!!!

View attachment 966350


Love this shot!!

View attachment 966352


One more with my PO LM LE for size reference.

View attachment 966354


And one more showing more beautiful blue.

View attachment 966355


----------



## Raff

Looks stunning in those shots.


----------



## PJC618

Great shots. How did you walk out without one?


----------



## solesman

With great difficulty.


----------



## Muddy250

Hey Dan, finally!  
As an addition it would be great but a replacement. Really? Wow. Deep smit!


----------



## solesman

Before I tried it on I had a feeling that I wouldn't like it as much as I expected, but when it was handed to me those feeling evaporated in a nano second. It really blew me away. Even more than when I picked up my PO. Now everyone knows how much I love my PO so that goes someway to explain the love haha. Anyway I will cool off and evaluate my options. They would make a great pair but I can also see the AT as my only watch. If it came down to it I doubt I would let go of my PO easily. Guess it comes down to the justification of having watches worth over £7K. Not easy for me.


----------



## Raff

solesman said:


> Before I tried it on I had a feeling that I wouldn't like it as much as I expected, but when it was handed to me those feeling evaporated in a nano second. It really blew me away. Even more than when I picked up my PO. Now everyone knows how much I love my PO so that goes someway to explain the love haha. Anyway I will cool off and evaluate my options. They would make a great pair but I can also see the AT as my only watch. If it came down to it I doubt I would let go of my PO easily. Guess it comes down to the justification of having watches worth over £7K. Not easy for me.


If you've got the money (which you've said you have) then I'd get it as an addition. Nothing wrong with having 2 decent watches; especially when they are both quite different. I have the opaline AT but the next watch I'm after is a black face GS hi-beat. For me the diversity comes in the form of the dial colours, as I don't really go for dive watches. I say go for it, you won't regret it and can always sell the PO later if you decide you want to.

*Edit*

When I say 'black face GS hi-beat' I'm referring to the one similar to the AT.


----------



## Muddy250

It's a tricky one. Well if you intend to wait till your birthday there's plenty of time to consider it and who knows, manage to have both. 

I went the other way. Although I'd previously been underwhelmed by the AT's I l've so far tried I expected to love the blue one as blue is far and away my favourite colour. Sadly it was as my wife used to say, whenever I was waxing lyrical about my beloved PO before I got it, just a watch. No church bells rang. 

Good that you're taking your time on this one. 

Right, having finally got out on the road today on the shove iron I've earned a beer or two!


----------



## solesman

In 2011/2012 I was a bit crazy with my watch buying so I'm just being a bit more careful this time. I will have the AT but when the time is right. It did take all my will power to not walk out with it.


----------



## Raff

Well it's best to be sensible with these things so your doing the right thing. Am sure you'll have it soon enough. I was looking at the grey and blue one this afternoon in my local AD. they are both really nice too.


----------



## solesman

Initially I liked the grey a lot in photos but the reality was that it appeared dull in real life. The opaline is stunning but a bit too dressy for me. Blue is where its at for me. I love it! haha.


----------



## PJC618

Took mine for a drive today.

View attachment 968257


----------



## Turnaround

Sorry to be a bummer on this thread, but I think hairier wrists don't work as well with the AT. 

If I had more hair on my arms/wrists, I'd probably be leaning towards the stronger looking divers, like the PO.

Just my thoughts though.


----------



## solesman

Wrist shaving it is then!:-d


----------



## reflection

solesman said:


> In 2011/2012 I was a bit crazy with my watch buying so I'm just being a bit more careful this time. I will have the AT but when the time is right. It did take all my will power to not walk out with it.


Finally I found that "buying watches like crazy " is common diseases for WUS members  . After seeing blue AT on your own wrist..I almost sure Blue AT will be my next PO 2500d partner. ...


----------



## whitestripes

The blue 8500 AT is incredibly tempting. Might have to wait a year until they start popping up on the used market... $5500 is intense. Omega is really moving upmarket quickly!


----------



## Horoticus

I've just discovered this thread filled with some luscious eye candy and I'm quite smitten! But I'll have to wait for the 41 or 42mm version...or until someone offers me an older blue 42mm version. ;-)


----------



## reflection

whitestripes said:


> The blue 8500 AT is incredibly tempting. Might have to wait a year until they start popping up on the used market... $5500 is intense. Omega is really moving upmarket quickly!


$6420 here ...so intense .... Is omega price keep rising ?


----------



## imranbecks

Horoticus said:


> I've just discovered this thread filled with some luscious eye candy and I'm quite smitten! But I'll have to wait for the 41 or 42mm version...or until someone offers me an older blue 42mm version. ;-)


I think the previous blue AT just can't compare with the 8500 blue AT which looks a lot better really...


----------



## Horoticus

imranbecks said:


> I think the previous blue AT just can't compare with the 8500 blue AT which looks a lot better really...


Great point. Would love to try both on and see, but I know that will be difficult to accomplish.


----------



## solesman

I owned the blue 2500 AT and it is a beautiful watch with the sunburst dial but it doesn't compare to the 8500. The overall quality and finish of the 8500 is stunning.

My now since left At 2500

Front
View attachment 971546


Back

View attachment 971547


The case back is nice but the 8500 is a stunner.

Thought I would share for interest.


----------



## Horoticus

Appreciate your comments solesman. Looks like I need to head to my nearest AD and try on the 8500! Perhaps I'll be surprised with how it wears at 39mm.

Edit: Owners please share your wrist sizes!


----------



## Muddy250

Hey Ken, tried one the other week. While it is small it's not too small as a dress watch despite my being used to the PO XL on my 7.5" wrist. 

I'd happily wear it if it had asked me to take it home but it kinda mumbled a little unenthusiastically something about maybe coming back but wasn't certain and might have been washing it's hair so I left....



I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that my problem with the 39mm AT, is that it's not my PO. 

Maybe Baselworld will bring a 41 and light my fire.


----------



## Horoticus

Muddy250 said:


> Hey Ken, tried one the other week. While it is small it's not too small as a dress watch despite my being used to the PO XL on my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> I'd happily wear it if it had asked me to take it home but it kinda mumbled a little unenthusiastically something about maybe coming back but wasn't certain and might have been washing it's hair so I left....
> 
> I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that my problem with the AT, is that it's not my PO.


Thanks for that, Chris. I hear you about the PO. My 42mm is absolutely a perfect size for me (7" wrist) and it doesn't hurt that it sings too! But I do love blue...sigh. ;-)


----------



## solesman

Ken, my wrist is just over 7inches and it fits very nicely indeed. Check pics above.


----------



## Horoticus

solesman said:


> Ken, my wrist is just over 7inches and it fits very nicely indeed. Check pics above.


Cheers Dan, thank you! Yes, I did study your pictures so appears the 8500 would work for me...uh oh...


----------



## solesman

Ken be careful. Trying it on could be deadly!


----------



## Horoticus

Good thing I didn't give up buying watches for Lent...;-)


----------



## AAMC

Went to the AD to see the AT Skyfall today but they don't have yet (yes.... a live in a small country...). While I was there I just tried the 41.5mm AT with grey dial...and I must say that it looks very very I mean VERY nice...I've seen undreads of pictures of it (always looked a bit boring)...but cameras can't capture half of the details...

Also tried the 38.5mm (silver dial), does not look small but realized that 41.5mm it's the size for me...

Lets see if Basel brings a blue 41.5mm.....


----------



## Benedek

Dear all,

This is my first post on the forum. I am also watch lover, and especially fond of Omegas. The new aqua terra is my target as well, and since i have seen the blue skyfall version, i amjust not able to not think of It. More likely i will purchase It at the end march. My big problem was just the same as some of yours, as i have 7 inches wrist, and i was uncertain to wait for the possible release of the 41.5 version, or be happy with the recent one. So finally i registered onto omega's customer support page, and raised them them the question of new releases. Well, the lady, who replied to my question, verified the anticipation of many of us, that Omega will issue aqua terra blue in 41.5mm. That is official from Omega. Since then i convinced myself, that 38.5 will be just perfect for a dress watch, but some of You might Be happy. Sorry for My poor English.


----------



## herc264

I think that you need to be quite careful with regards to sizing the latest AT line up. I have had a 2264 and a 42mm PO in the past (which fitted great) and my old grey 41.5mm AT seemed to wear an awful lot bigger than both of those on my 7 inch wrist.
I therefore recently sold my 41.5mm AT and replaced it with a Skyfall AT - which I think is the absolute perfect size for my wrist. For the first time since I got sucked into this habit I think that I have found something I can stick with; this watch is amazing in the flesh, it is almost alive the way that it changes colour and appearance depending on how the light hits it. Undoubtedly a modern classic!
The only thing i need to do now is find some good leather to dress it up with so if anyone has any photos of the Skyfall AT (or the old blue AT2500) on leather I would love to see them.

cheers,
H


----------



## RogerP

I'm well familiar with the sizing, having owned a grey dial 41.5 AT. Every time try on the 38.5 it looks too small. And I'm not a hockey puck fan - most of my dress watches are in the 35-39mm range. But the AT, particularly in blue, isn't a pure dress watch.

For sure they'd sell more of these if they made it available in both sizes.


----------



## kamilof

View attachment 974695



herc264 said:


> I think that you need to be quite careful with regards to sizing the latest AT line up. I have had a 2264 and a 42mm PO in the past (which fitted great) and my old grey 41.5mm AT seemed to wear an awful lot bigger than both of those on my 7 inch wrist.
> I therefore recently sold my 41.5mm AT and replaced it with a Skyfall AT - which I think is the absolute perfect size for my wrist. For the first time since I got sucked into this habit I think that I have found something I can stick with; this watch is amazing in the flesh, it is almost alive the way that it changes colour and appearance depending on how the light hits it. Undoubtedly a modern classic!
> The only thing i need to do now is find some good leather to dress it up with so if anyone has any photos of the Skyfall AT (or the old blue AT2500) on leather I would love to see them.
> 
> cheers,
> H


----------



## solesman

I too have had it confirmed that a 41.5mm blue AT will arriving at Basel 2013 and....a 42mm blue liquidmetal titanium PO and.....a PO GMT. Although he was very tongue in cheek the guy at the boutique who told me as he isn't allowed to officially name it. I showed him the mock up of the one on here and he said it looks nothing like it. Interesting times for potential Omega owners.


----------



## herc264

Lovely! What is that? I have been experimenting with a brown hirsch camel grain that looks lovely but feels a little flimsy...


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> I too have had it confirmed that a 41.5mm blue AT will arriving at Basel 2013 and....a 42mm blue liquidmetal titanium PO and.....a PO GMT. Although he was very tongue in cheek the guy at the boutique who told me as he isn't allowed to officially name it. I showed him the mock up of the one on here and he said it looks nothing like it. Interesting times for potential Omega owners.


41.5mm...


----------



## Flex1493

Hi guys. I have a question. Did 007 only where a blue Aqua Terra. ? I'm asking because I just place a bid on a Black one on eBay. But I think I like the blue one now.


----------



## solesman

In skyfall he wore the blue AT and a 42mm ceramic planet ocean with silver numbers.


----------



## tangchat

Here are some photos of my Skyfall AT with leather.

View attachment 975877
View attachment 975878
View attachment 975879


----------



## Everdying

Flex1493 said:


> Hi guys. I have a question. Did 007 only where a blue Aqua Terra. ? I'm asking because I just place a bid on a Black one on eBay. But I think I like the blue one now.


far as i can see, the PO only appeared in the early part of the movie...and includes one really obvious scene.
for most of the movie, it was the AT...tho they didnt really make it obvious he was...


----------



## Horoticus

solesman said:


> I too have had it confirmed that a 41.5mm blue AT will arriving at Basel 2013 and....a 42mm blue liquidmetal titanium PO and.....a PO GMT.


Stick a fork in me...I'm done! :-!


----------



## Horoticus

tangchat said:


> Here are some photos of my Skyfall AT with leather.
> 
> View attachment 975877
> View attachment 975878
> View attachment 975879


And if I wasn't already a goner...


----------



## herc264

Lovely! What makes the brown strap at the bottom?


----------



## tangchat

It's a general brand, Bernard


----------



## Flex1493

Everdying said:


> far as i can see, the PO only appeared in the early part of the movie...and includes one really obvious scene.
> for most of the movie, it was the AT...tho they didnt really make it obvious he was...


Hey buddy thanks for the Info. I don't know now if I want a blue or the black one now lol


----------



## Muddy250

Horoticus said:


> And if I wasn't already a goner...


Yer doomed!


----------



## Horoticus

Thanks for your support...;-)


----------



## Muddy250

Yer very welcome. 
If I can overcome my misgivings about the butterfly clasp I may well jump on a 41.5mm and support you some more!

If I find a piece that fires me up like my PO did and still does I will likely end up with just one more Omega to go with my SMP and PO. Baselworld will be interesting this year because I'm struggling to find it at the moment and nothing is coming even close to my PO as yet. 
I may have to face up to not being able to match it and be done with it!


----------



## herc264

View attachment 980853

My new AT on a cheapo fake croc strap. I really love this watch! Running at -0.5 sec/day from the box, the perfect size (at least for me) and a dial that constantly surprises me.


----------



## Muddy250

herc264 said:


> View attachment 980853
> 
> My new AT on a cheapo fake croc strap. I really love this watch!


Of course this option gets round my hatred of the AT's bracelet doesn't it...hmmm


----------



## solesman

herc264 said:


> View attachment 980853
> 
> My new AT on a cheapo fake croc strap. I really love this watch! Running at -0.5 sec/day from the box, the perfect size (at least for me) and a dial that constantly surprises me.


That's a stellar shot. Dial really pops in that photo.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> That's a stellar shot. Dial really pops in that photo.


So, er, how long are you gonna hold out here mate? 
Much as I love bracelets this is one piece that I think they should offer with an OEM strap option or two.


----------



## Horoticus

More gasoline on the fire! :rodekaart


----------



## herc264

Thanks for the compliments! This watch is so photogenic that you really just need to hold it in the light and point an iphone at it!
I actually quite like the OEM bracelet but think that brown leather really makes the dial pop. I am in the process of getting my hands on the decent alligator strap that I think this watch really deserves. I am also seriously considering buying an 18mm Omega deployant clasp to finish things off (although I am baulking a bit at the price tag for what is effectively a couple of pieces of stainless steel and a few springs)...


----------



## Raff

I don't think the clasp is worth it. When I get a new alligator strap I'll avoid putting my clasp on it because it lacks a buckle to hold the excess strap in place. Really pisses me off! How much is the clasp anyway? I bought my AT with the alligator strap so not sure how much it's worth separately.


----------



## kellencl

*I've* decided to stop seesawing and take the plunge. My silver opaline midsize is going to a new home, and this beautiful blue will replace it......in a few short hours. It's currently being sized to accommodate my rather girly wrist. 

k


----------



## Muddy250

herc264 said:


> Thanks for the compliments! This watch is so photogenic that you really just need to hold it in the light and point an iphone at it!
> I actually quite like the OEM bracelet but think that brown leather really makes the dial pop. I am in the process of getting my hands on the decent alligator strap that I think this watch really deserves. I am also seriously considering buying an 18mm Omega deployant clasp to finish things off (although I am baulking a bit at the price tag for what is effectively a couple of pieces of stainless steel and a few springs)...


I like the bracelet itself, hate the butterfly. My fingers just can't seem to operate it properly. If it had a PO/SMP clasp I'd be all over it.
Anyway, I was wondering how it would go with black shoes so...

View attachment 980949


Hope you don't mind my shameless theft of your image.


----------



## herc264

Looks much more grown up on the black - I like it.
I have tried it on a black strap with white stitching (Hirsch heavy calf) and I thought that it looked a bit too busy. A plain black strap on the other hand...


----------



## herc264

Raff said:


> I don't think the clasp is worth it. When I get a new alligator strap I'll avoid putting my clasp on it because it lacks a buckle to hold the excess strap in place. Really pisses me off! How much is the clasp anyway? I bought my AT with the alligator strap so not sure how much it's worth separately.


The OEM clasp is £265 or thereabouts, the alligator strap that normally comes with it is about the same again. In other words serious money and not far off the cost of the bracelet.
I am compromising by getting a Hirsch viscount strap and an OEM omega buckle instead (the buckles can be had for £30 on the bay). I hope that this scratches the itch, otherwise it will be time to auction off another kidney...


----------



## Muddy250

herc264 said:


> Looks much more grown up on the black - I like it.
> I have tried it on a black strap with white stitching (Hirsch heavy calf) and I thought that it looked a bit too busy. A plain black strap on the other hand...


Yeah, casual brown, classy black. I don't normally go black with black stitching but in this case a black Hirsch genuine alligator and OEM Omega buckle would only set you back £130 or so and really suit it. And after all, Hirsch are the OEM supplier for Omega.


----------



## solesman

kellencl said:


> *I've* decided to stop seesawing and take the plunge. My silver opaline midsize is going to a new home, and this beautiful blue will replace it......in a few short hours. It's currently being sized to accommodate my rather girly wrist.
> 
> k


Looking forward to photos later then


----------



## kellencl

solesman said:


> Looking forward to photos later then


Here's one on leather:










BTW, without question, this is the most beautiful Omega I've ever seen, and I've seen a whole lot of Omegas.

k


----------



## Tommm

Every photo I see of this watch makes me want it more! Stunning!

Congratulations on making the rest of us so jealous!


----------



## solesman

kellencl said:


> Here's one on leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, without question, this is the most beautiful Omega I've ever seen, and I've seen a whole lot of Omegas.
> 
> k


I would have to agree. I own a PO LM LE and the blue AT blows it out of the water in the looks department.


----------



## kellencl

solesman said:


> I would have to agree. I own a PO LM LE and the blue AT blows it out of the water in the looks department.


and on a 19mm/18mm black Hirsch Modena:


----------



## kellencl

And one more, after put back on its bracelet:










If anyone is on the fence, keep in mind that these pics_ aren't even close _to how it presents IRL...simply amazing!

k


----------



## Horoticus

View attachment 981594


----------



## kamonjj

Oh yeah I'm definitely going to get one of these ....


----------



## Muddy250

kellencl said:


> and on a 19mm/18mm black Hirsch Modena:


uh oh...


----------



## kellencl

If you like, I can get out my Nikon, and post some more professional looking pics later. It's now on its bracelet. I experimented with a few straps, since there seemed to be interest. My own favorite look is on bracelet.

k


----------



## Horoticus

kellencl said:


> If you like, I can get out my Nikon, and post some more professional looking pics later.


Yes, please!


----------



## solesman

Horoticus said:


> Yes, please!


What he said! Hubba hubba


----------



## kamonjj

Anyone know in MM how thick these are?


----------



## kellencl

As is the case with all of the ATs, it's difficult to capture the stunning visual effects of the dial, which at times appears almost iridescent. While these pics look pretty good....they don't quite capture the beauty of the dial.

k


----------



## Muddy250

I'm wondering how it would look on a speedy or 2254 bracelet. How long till Basel? Get a move on!!


----------



## solesman

23rd March I think Chris. If it would fit I think the Speedy bracelet would look nice. Any owner of both watches wish to try please post the results.:-!


----------



## kellencl

I thought Basel was in April this year. In any case, remember the lug width on this is 19mm. I'm waiting on a 19mm bracelet for my First Omega In Space, so I can try it, and let you guys know next week.

quick iphone pic:


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> 23rd March I think Chris. If it would fit I think the Speedy bracelet would look nice. Any owner of both watches wish to try please post the results.:-!


Not too long then. Here's hoping its not announced next month available August... Although I will be in Holland in August, only a short hop away from our esteemed FAD. And it would be nice to give him some support.  
I'm gonna ask the AD I visit to size the bracelet on a 41.5 for me so I can see if I can hack the butterfly. Hard to tell when it's flopping around sized for a 9" wrist. If I buy this AT it'll be as much for the rear view of the 8500 as for the blue face.

Then I can start looking for an old Speedy....

Anyone advise as to when this ends? Or starts to ease up a little?


----------



## Muddy250

kellencl said:


> I thought Basel was in April this year. In any case, remember the lug width on this is 19mm. I'm waiting on a 19mm bracelet for my First Omega In Space, so I can try it, and let you guys know next week.


Cheers. At least there's a 19mm available. If I get one tho its gonna be a 41.5 which is 20mm IIRC so I should be able to fit the 2254.50 bracelet to it. 
Lets see if I can get one sized up and learn to live with a butterfly.


----------



## solesman

When I tried the Skyfall AT the other week I had trouble opening the bloody thing much to the bemusement of the store manager. And again in the Omega boutique last weekend I couldn't open it then either.


----------



## solesman

The rear view of the AT is stunning. Could happily stare at that for many a long while. Its just an all round beautiful and perfect watch. I will be getting the 38.5mm as the 41.5mm looked a touch too big. I tried it in grey which wears smaller than the opaline just to check. No chance pal!!



Muddy250 said:


> Not too long then. Here's hoping its not announced next month available August... Although I will be in Holland in August, only a short hop away from our esteemed FAD. And it would be nice to give him some support.
> I'm gonna ask the AD I visit to size the bracelet on a 41.5 for me so I can see if I can hack the butterfly. Hard to tell when it's flopping around sized for a 9" wrist. If I buy this AT it'll be as much for the rear view of the 8500 as for the blue face.
> 
> Then I can start looking for an old Speedy....
> 
> Anyone advise as to when this ends? Or starts to ease up a little?


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> The rear view of the AT is stunning. Could happily stare at that for many a long while. Its just an all round beautiful and perfect watch. I will be getting the 38.5mm as the 41.5mm looked a touch too big. I tried it in grey which wears smaller than the opaline just to check. No chance pal!!


I couldn't close it, or open it. It half opens then you have to unhook the other side, security measure he said. Pain in the a**e I thought.
I could likely live with the 38.5. I couldn't live with the 42mm PO cos it's just too tall for the diameter but as Rob has pointed out the AT is 2mm thinnner so proportioned better to my eye.
I love bracelets as a rule but if they put out a 41.5 on a black croc with deployment at Basel that's me sunk...


----------



## kellencl

I'm not a huge fan of the bracelet clasp, either, but I have grown used to it, after owning 4 different modern ATs. Lucky for me, the butterfly sits exactly midpoint under my wrist, as there are the same amount of links on either side. The dial on this watch is _ridiculous_. It literally shimmers in the light. It is such a rich blue, and is chameleon-like. It's crazy. I loved my opaline silver dial, but this blows it away.....

k


----------



## Muddy250

One more picture Dan. 😊
View attachment 983439


----------



## solesman

Thats a great shot Chris! See the blue!! Now your just being nasty! B**tard!!:-d


----------



## Muddy250

But....
View attachment 983464


My wife said I shoulda bought this today. I'm holding out for Basel. The salesman told me its 1st May and he has an invite and is going to report back for me. 
Has to be says tho, that opaline face is soo clean and crisp. I sat wearing it and chatting for almost an hour. Very hard to leave. The dark brown croc and satin deployment were perfect too.

And then...
View attachment 983467

Finally tried it but its too square. That and it's not an Omega. 
So I might get a white AT after all that. Be a nice addition to a black PO and blue SMP after all. ?


----------



## solesman

Hey Chris is that the one with rosé gold hands? If so I was looking at that last weekend. It looks great on you and it would compliment your collection nicely being a different dial colour. I do wonder aside from the 41.5mm blue AT that they may add to the AT line. They have so many nice ones to choose from.

The sub is nice but not worth £5K in my opinion. No wow factor at all.


----------



## NMGE17

Sounds like a good plan Chris to create a fine trio of Omegas.

Nigel


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Hey Chris is that the one with rosé gold hands? If so I was looking at that last weekend. It looks great on you and it would compliment your collection nicely being a different dial colour. I do wonder aside from the 41.5mm blue AT that they may add to the AT line. They have so many nice ones to choose from.
> 
> The sub is nice but not worth £5K in my opinion. No wow factor at all.


I agree, the Sub is a tool plain and simple. Not rose gold, I did try it tho and it remains an option because you can't really tell it's gold till the light hits it side on so very understated and the white really looks stunning in the flesh but nothing on the photo.
Black white blue I'm leaning.


----------



## Muddy250

NMGE17 said:


> Sounds like a good plan Chris to create a fine trio of Omegas.
> 
> Nigel


Yep, everyone so far has said buy the white one and I have to admit it's really looking like it to me but I'll hang on till Basel.

Better pic.


----------



## Muddy250

kellencl said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the bracelet clasp, either, but I have grown used to it, after owning 4 different modern ATs. Lucky for me, the butterfly sits exactly midpoint under my wrist, as there are the same amount of links on either side. The dial on this watch is _ridiculous_. It literally shimmers in the light. It is such a rich blue, and is chameleon-like. It's crazy. I loved my opaline silver dial, but this blows it away.....
> 
> k


Got any pics of your opaline? But for waiting for Basel I'd have bought that one this morning on the brown croc.


----------



## luxuryrap

looking for my first omega and in between the PO 8500 42mm & 41.5 AT (teak grey dial at the moment) - but after seeing these pics I think I'm leaning more towards the AT side. I have a 6.5" wrist and really liked how the AT 41.5 looked and felt - hope they have the blue in 41.5 case diameter soon!


----------



## Raff

Here's a few of mine

View attachment 983590


View attachment 983588


View attachment 983584


View attachment 983579


I say go for it


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> I say go for it


Thanks! The very one. Beautiful isn't it and it makes more sense to add something different style and colour.
That's what I love about this place, all the encouragement.


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> Thanks! The very one. Beautiful isn't it and it makes more sense to add something different style and colour.
> That's what I love about this place, all the encouragement.


For sure, it would be the perfect addition to your collection. a black, blue and then white / opaline would be nice and diverse. I'll be getting a black face watch next. I have a few in mind including the IWC mark XVI or XVII which are top of the list. TBH though, the AT8500 is such a gorgeous watch in all it's colours that it has gone through my mind to get another! But I think the IWC is winning out at the moment, as I'd like to have a selection from a few different brands I like. JLC is another one.


----------



## solesman

Chris I'm now home on my MacBook and I must say that it looks like the perfect watch. You pull off the 41.5mm very well and that white really suits your skin tone. I understand the waiting. Only a few months to go. I too am waiting so we can suffer together!:-!



Muddy250 said:


> Yep, everyone so far has said buy the white one and I have to admit it's really looking like it to me but I'll hang on till Basel.
> 
> Better pic.


----------



## solesman

I'm literally dreaming of getting an AT every second of sleep that I get. What a sickness. It's bitter sweet. My masochistic side loves this suffering. It feels good holding out. I don't know how long I can hold out for though. I had settled into the idea of being a one watch man but this blue AT has pulled the rug out from under me!


----------



## solesman

Almost forgot. Did they have the captains AT with the blue hands? It looked really nice when I saw it last weekend but only comes as a 41.5mm so a no go for me anyway.


----------



## Muddy250

Hi Dan,
I only tried it to get a feel for a 41 on leather. It just slowly dawned on me that it was all but perfect. Then my wife came back in, saw it and said that's beautiful, much better than the blue for you. Why don't you get it? 
Aren't wives supposed to be the ones applying the brakes? 

Right. Heads down till May eh? 
Good luck old man.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Almost forgot. Did they have the captains AT with the blue hands? It looked really nice when I saw it last weekend but only comes as a 41.5mm so a no go for me anyway.


Yep! Love the blue hands but not the red script. With black script it would be a cracker. I need to find a price for the 3 watch omega case they advertise and buy it so there's no spaces to fill after this next...


----------



## speedbird_500

The AT in general is probably the best looking watch on the market currently. The blue dial, opaline, grey, and the now anti-magnetic are perfection.


----------



## solesman

Wow mate your life really is something. They usually do apply the brakes but I guess she firstly has great taste and secondly likes her man to be happy. Thats a great thing. Well I now have nobody in that sense which is a shame as I like to share my watch obsession and buying with a significant other. Still I can buy stuff without worry now.

Yep head down and AT owners please post pics to help us crazy people!



Muddy250 said:


> Hi Dan,
> I only tried it to get a feel for a 41 on leather. It just slowly dawned on me that it was all but perfect. Then my wife came back in, saw it and said that's beautiful, much better than the blue for you. Why don't you get it?
> Aren't wives supposed to be the ones applying the brakes?
> 
> Right. Heads down till May eh?
> Good luck old man.


----------



## G07

*Have to agree ....*



speedbird_500 said:


> The AT in general is probably the best looking watch on the market currently. The blue dial, opaline, grey, and the now anti-magnetic are perfection.


Owned the grey - very nice, but really wanted the silver!
I wasn't wrong. Once the blue hits the pre-loved world, watch out!!


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> I'm literally dreaming of getting an AT every second of sleep that I get. What a sickness. It's bitter sweet. My masochistic side loves this suffering. It feels good holding out. I don't know how long I can hold out for though. I had settled into the idea of being a one watch man but this blue AT has pulled the rug out from under me!


I still think you should hang onto that stunning PO as well. Good to have an option and man what a pair to choose between in the morning.


----------



## solesman

I'm keeping my PO. No chance its going. It will be a tough choice every morning so I will have to get up 15 minutes earlier to allow for choosing time


----------



## kellencl

Muddy250 said:


> Got any pics of your opaline? But for waiting for Basel I'd have bought that one this morning on the brown croc.












k

P.S. It's also a stunner, _but I couldn't afford to keep both_, so it will be on its way to a new home. It is definitely my second favorite colour.
I haven't posted it yet. I could take a few side by side shots for you, if you'd like.


----------



## kamonjj

I'm basically stuck between a rock and a hard place right now. I'd like to have a speedy pro, AT, and a dive watch. I don't know if I should sell my PO or SMP


----------



## kellencl

solesman said:


> Almost forgot. Did they have the captains AT with the blue hands? It looked really nice when I saw it last weekend but only comes as a 41.5mm so a no go for me anyway.


I've seen the Captain's AT and the Golf AT IRL, _and neither impressed me_. The AT dial already has a lot going on, and the addition of contrasting colours takes away from its appeal, IMO. The Golf model, with just the green accent, isn't as bad as the Captain, with both red and blue added to the mix. Sometime less _really is_ more. The opaline silver, grey, and now the blue colour dials just ooze class.

k


----------



## kellencl

*Re: Have to agree ....*



G07 said:


> Owned the grey - very nice, but really wanted the silver!
> I wasn't wrong. Once the blue hits the pre-loved world, watch out!!


SERIOUSLY GREAT PIC! |>

k


----------



## solesman

If the captain had blue text and no polished centre links I think it would be a beauty. Oh and it would need to be in 38.5mm for me to get one.



kellencl said:


> I've seen the Captain's AT and the Golf AT IRL, _and neither impressed me_. The AT dial already has a lot going on, and the addition of contrasting colours takes away from its appeal, IMO. The Golf model, with just the green accent, isn't as bad as the Captain, with both red and blue added to the mix. Sometime less _really is_ more. The opaline silver, grey, and now the blue colour dials just ooze class.
> 
> k


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> I'm keeping my PO. No chance its going. It will be a tough choice every morning so I will have to get up 15 minutes earlier to allow for choosing time


I am so relieved to hear this. Dan without his LM?! WHAT! I put the PO on the brown hirsch tonight to go to a party to practice wearing the AT on the brown croc.  Man does it feel small and light!!
Let's be realistic. I'm not gonna wait for Basel am I now, it's never gonna happen....


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> I am so relieved to hear this. Dan without his LM?! WHAT! I put the PO on the brown hirsch tonight to go to a party to practice wearing the AT on the brown croc.  Man does it feel small and light!!
> Let's be realistic. I'm not gonna wait for Basel am I now, it's never gonna happen....


To quote my favourite movie line 'Do it, DO IT.'


----------



## solesman

Chris. this last post of yours was written surely with some amber nectar coursing through the vains I for one would love tto come on the forum and see your name next to an incoming thread. It's been a long time coming and you know what? It make me fold quicker and pick mine up too. Go for it Chris. As your dear lady said. "No shrouds have pockets." Everyday without it is one less day to enjoy it:-!



Muddy250 said:


> I am so relieved to hear this. Dan without his LM?! WHAT! I put the PO on the brown hirsch tonight to go to a party to practice wearing the AT on the brown croc.  Man does it feel small and light!!
> Let's be realistic. I'm not gonna wait for Basel am I now, it's never gonna happen....


----------



## kellencl

Muddy250 said:


> I am so relieved to hear this. Dan without his LM?! WHAT! I put the PO on the brown hirsch tonight to go to a party to practice wearing the AT on the brown croc.  Man does it feel small and light!!
> Let's be realistic. I'm not gonna wait for Basel am I now, it's never gonna happen....












k


----------



## solesman

Thats it Kellenci. Kill Chris softly. I love it!


----------



## Muddy250

Keep em coming. I can take it. 😊


----------



## kellencl

Muddy250 said:


> Keep em coming. I can take it. 












k


----------



## MFB71

The AT 8500 bracelet is IMO easily the best bracelet Omega has made. The AT 38.5 is also very comfortable and well balanced.


----------



## kellencl

One more, side by side, before I post the silver one tomorrow:










Either I had too much wine last night, or that other photo was _just a bit_ out of focus. This one is better. Both colours are just lovely. I shall miss the silver dial.

k


----------



## Phil_P

You boys are too much. I'm loving reading this thread :-!


----------



## Muddy250

That's the style, right on the button. Still standing. Got any more!

I love the opaline silver. But not on the bracelet. It looks too washed out. Not enough contrast between the face and case/bracelet. 
This is great because I need an excuse to get a croc and deployment and I can't cope with the butterfly.


----------



## speedbird_500

I think the bracelet is an excellent design. The clasp is a little fiddly until you get used to it, then it's a breeze


----------



## MFB71

Muddy250 said:


> That's the style, right on the button. Still standing. Got any more!
> 
> I love the opaline silver. But not on the bracelet. It looks too washed out. Not enough contrast between the face and case/bracelet.
> This is great because I need an excuse to get a croc and deployment and I can't cope with the butterfly.


Chris

100% agree. The grey is made for the bracelet and the silver for the brown croc.

Good luck. I think I would have bought the watch yesterday 

cheers, Michael


----------



## kellencl

Muddy250 said:


> That's the style, right on the button. Still standing. Got any more!
> 
> I love the opaline silver. But not on the bracelet. It looks too washed out. Not enough contrast between the face and case/bracelet.
> This is great because I need an excuse to get a croc and deployment and I can't cope with the butterfly.


I think, in the end, _that_ was why I decided to flip it, for the blue. I prefer this watch on bracelet, and the blue certainly stands out more. There is such an elegance to the opaline silver colour, though. I've had the grey, as well, and it just seemed a little dull, for _my _taste. ALL of the dial colours look great. It's simply a matter of personal preference.

k


----------



## solesman

kellencl said:


> One more, side by side, before I post the silver one tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either I had too much wine last night, or that other photo was _just a bit_ out of focus. This one is better. Both colours are just lovely. I shall miss the silver dial.
> 
> k


That's a fine pair of watches there. I agree they are all stunning. Can't wait to get mine. I did try the rosé gold with brown croc. Gorgeous watch. If u win the lottery...


----------



## Muddy250

speedbird_500 said:


> I think the bracelet is an excellent design. The clasp is a little fiddly until you get used to it, then it's a breeze


Never not bought the bracelet before but in this instance it'll be the croc. I'm sure it's easier to use once sized tho.


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> That's the style, right on the button. Still standing. Got any more!
> 
> I love the opaline silver. But not on the bracelet. It looks too washed out. Not enough contrast between the face and case/bracelet.
> This is great because I need an excuse to get a croc and deployment and I can't cope with the butterfly.


I agree that the opaline doesn't look as good on the bracelet but still think it looks awesome, but not as nice as the grey or blue face. But on the brown / black gator it wins out for sure.


----------



## solesman

Chris. Is this watch imminent? I could do with some good news in my life matey.


----------



## carlhaluss

Finally got mine on Friday night. I have been lusting after this model since Nov. 2012, when Omega first introduced it. I was at the Boutique looking at other watches. I wasn't even aware of it's existence. The Sales Associate told me they had just got the first one in. Up until I saw this watch, I was searching for a gold watch. I never had a gold watch, and I was determined that my next watch would be gold, even if I had to wait a long time.

Since this Skyfall AT was introduced, I have liked it so much that my thoughts about getting a gold watch have been put on hold! Sorry for the lousy pic, but I am waiting to get more. The battery in my camera is dead. The Sales Associate at the Boutique was good enough to take some pics for me with his iPhone, and I am just waiting for him to send them. Meanwhile, here is the one lousy shot that I got before the battery went dead:










Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

Congrats Carl. Well done mate! I'm very jealous! Can't wait to see more photos soon. Enjoy in the best if health.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Chris. Is this watch imminent? I could do with some good news in my life matey.


b-) :-x


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Congrats Carl. Well done mate! I'm very jealous! Can't wait to see more photos soon. Enjoy in the best if health.


Thanks, Dan. And I totally agree, what a wonderful Mum you do have! Big hugs from me.
I got some pics today, and am just going to post them in my next post.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

*Skyfall Aqua Terra from the Omega Boutique Vancouver*

Since the Boutique opened in 2009, I have been a frequent visitor. I am treated more like a friend than a guest. So far, I have purchased three watches there. While I realize there are discounts to be had at the ADs, I simply cannot bring myself to purchase anywhere else. The watches would just not seem the same.
My camera battery gave out on me. Fortunately, my friend Sasan, a Sales Associate at the Boutique, took some pics for me with his iPhone. I am most grateful to him, and here I share them with you:























































Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

Beautiful photos Carl. I'm sure your in a very sweet spot of contentment right now. I do like that ring too. Never seen them before. Very stylish and a good partner for the AT.

Enjoy in good health fella.


----------



## kamonjj

Tried this on today

View attachment 986478


----------



## solesman

It's a stunner for sure. Never tire of looking at it.


----------



## kamonjj

Oh I'm getting it. My PO and SMP are going up for sale to get it too. It's my grail


----------



## solesman

Wow! I had contemplated selling my PO but I'm now keeping it as my POLM was a grail to me and it would be a travesty to sell it. I admire you though and look forward to your post on here showing off your fabulous Skyfall AT.


----------



## kamonjj

solesman said:


> Wow! I had contemplated selling my PO but I'm now keeping it as my POLM was a grail to me and it would be a travesty to sell it. I admire you though and look forward to your post on here showing off your fabulous Skyfall AT.


Thanks. If mine was an LELM I'd be keeping it as well. I thought my PO was my grail until I had it next to the AT today and the AT fit my tiny wrists so much better. Plus blue happens to be my favorite color, and the display back was enough for my to see it as a wise choice for me. I think the PO is a great watch and one of my favorites definitely. I just wish my SMP was back from service so I could place that on the market as well. The boutique said that the status is "waiting on parts". So all in all whomever I sell that too should be one happy camper. Full omega service with brand new parts. Winner winner there.


----------



## solesman

The blue AT really has a way of making almost any watch mediocre at best. Scary stuff. My PO is a perfect fit but I had doubts that it was too big. The AT is just the perfect watch. At least in blue. I love blue too but had never found a watch with the perfect shade. Until that is the blue AT appeared. 

Sure your watches will sell quick enough. A bit of tortured waiting is good for the soul anyway. Make you appreciate it more when it arrives


----------



## kamonjj

solesman said:


> The blue AT really has a way of making almost any watch mediocre at best. Scary stuff. My PO is a perfect fit but I had doubts that it was too big. The AT is just the perfect watch. At least in blue. I love blue too but had never found a watch with the perfect shade. Until that is the blue AT appeared.
> 
> Sure your watches will sell quick enough. A bit of tortured waiting is good for the soul anyway. Make you appreciate it more when it arrives


Yea true story. Especially since ill be rocking a 15 year old seiko with scratched crystal until I get the funds for the AT. It's gonna be like shocking to put the AT on after that


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> The blue AT really has a way of making almost any watch mediocre at best. Scary stuff. My PO is a perfect fit but I had doubts that it was too big. The AT is just the perfect watch. At least in blue. I love blue too but had never found a watch with the perfect shade. Until that is the blue AT appeared.
> 
> Sure your watches will sell quick enough. A bit of tortured waiting is good for the soul anyway. Make you appreciate it more when it arrives


You are so correct about the blue dial. For a few years, I have been wanting a watch with a lovely blue dial. I considered the previous Breitling SuperOcean, and also the Rolex Air-King. They are beautiful as well, but in the end I got the black dial instead. Until I saw the AT when it came out in Nov 2012. That did it for me, for a blue dial. It also did it for me, for a gold watch. I have been wanting to get a gold watch for a long time, likely the only gold watch I will ever own. I thought. When the blue dial AT came along, I strangely lost almost all interest in a gold watch. It just did that much for me! I suppose, if I could afford a nice collection, a gold watch would be part of it. In the meantime, I feel that this AT is appropriate for any occasion where I might like to have a gold watch.

You are also right about the size. I have never had a better size watch than the midsize AT. At times, my Rolex Explorer I feels a bit small, and my Speedy feels a bit big. And I have gone through this before with other watches. The AT is a perfect fit for me. I actually had a large size 41.5mm AT a few years ago, with the Teak Grey dial. It was a gorgeous watch, but I eventually sold it because I felt the larger size did not suit it, at least for me.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Horoticus

Bump for those of us needing drool buckets and who are too impatient to wait for news from Basel...;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie

_*Finally*_ found one here in HK at %26 discount, and it's on hold until I can return with my piggy bank and pick it up tomorrow, so it looks like I'll be
adding some pix here then..


----------



## solesman

You utter b****ard!!! :-!



Jake B said:


> _*Finally*_ found one here in HK at %26 discount, and it's on hold until I can return with my piggy bank and pick it up tomorrow, so it looks like I'll be
> adding some pix here then..


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> You utter b****ard!!! :-!


You don't want one of these now Dan, everybody and his damn dog already has one! ;-)


----------



## solesman

You know you read my mind Chris. I was thinking about getting this beauty instead. Gotta love the "Quim" lol

View attachment 1005988


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> You know you read my mind Chris. I was thinking about getting this beauty instead. Gotta love the "Quim" lol
> 
> View attachment 1005988


Never seen a Quim for the wrist before. Hope never to see it again. ;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie

VICTORY IS_ MINE!!!

_


----------



## Muddy250

Jake B said:


> VICTORY IS_ MINE!!!
> 
> _


Nice one Mr B!


----------



## FOOGauzie

Muddy250 said:


> Nice one Mr B!


Thank you, sir....I'm feelin' pretty slick right about now.


----------



## Muddy250

I bet. Gonna take something to wipe the smile off today!


----------



## NMGE17

Congratulations Jake!

Nigel


----------



## reflection

Jake B said:


> VICTORY IS_ MINE!!!
> 
> _


Congratzz ..


----------



## Horoticus

Beautiful, just beautiful! Congratulations Mr. Jake. :-!

And now I must wipe the  from my keyboard...


----------



## nugget40

Jake B said:


> VICTORY IS_ MINE!!!
> 
> _


well played sir. That is one of the most incredible dials I have ever seen, makes me sort of regret picking up my Smp-c last month, and I love that watch. I need a nice, regular, non-dive watch lol.


----------



## FOOGauzie




----------



## uglymale

JakeB, I would like to ask if your watch came with the "Chronometer Certificate" card?

I bought mine a couple of days ago and was not given one. (I only received the warranty and pictographs card)

The retailer said that this particular model did not come with the certificate, and I thought this was highly irregular. 

Can JakeB and other forum members please advise? Thank you.


----------



## Muddy250

Yes it should. I wouldn't accept the watch without the certificate.

EDIT: I am now informed that Omega no longer provides the chrono card with this watch. Wonder why? 
Not that we need it but it was nice to have.


----------



## solesman

A return trip to your AD is in order. If he can't find it then he or you must call Omega to get one issued.


----------



## CombatMarine

uglymale said:


> JakeB, I would like to ask if your watch came with the "Chronometer Certificate" card?
> 
> I bought mine a couple of days ago and was not given one. (I only received the warranty and pictographs card)
> 
> The retailer said that this particular model did not come with the certificate, and I thought this was highly irregular.
> 
> Can JakeB and other forum members please advise? Thank you.


Supposedly Omega isn't issuing "Chronometer Certificate" cards anymore, if you look at the warranty card they supposedly embossed the COSC stamps all over it instead.


----------



## Reaper85

I mean, come on, 20 pages and not one photo that would do this watch justice, just some unfocused or grainy ones.
Is it so hard, just get a good camera (100€ range is more than enough), put the watch under good light and make a few shots, so that you can delete possible unfocused ones later. But if the light is good, and the hand is steady, the focus should not be a problem.
And what is even more sad, that this is coming from a complete beginner photographer, but even I quickly figured light and focus are the most important things.


----------



## snakeinthegear




----------



## Hoppyjr

I have one incoming from a friend and I cannot wait to see it in person. I've been excited about most watches that come through my door, but I can't recall being this excited in a long time. With others, it was usually because it was a Rolex or Panerai - because the watch _seemed_ "cool" or had that brand cache that makes it _seem_ special. That feeling has always faded, for one reason or another. This one excites me because it _is_ simply beautiful......could it be "the one"???


----------



## BarracksSi

Didn't buy, but took a look at both sizes of 8500 blue AT at the Omega boutique in NYC. Pleasant visit, too. They didn't talk to me until I talked to them, and the conversation was nice after that. Some people take it as being snooty, but I think that they were directed to avoid bothering me, letting me talk first. After all, one does not make a visit to an Omega boutique looking for the best deal on socks.


----------



## darrenf

Wow, I can't believe I missed this whole thread until now. I got my 38.5 blue AT a few months ago now and have browsed the forum fairly regularly but have just flicked through this entire thread thinking - "I must have posted somewhere" but no!

Anyhow, still loving the blue and some great pics on here.


----------



## ichaice

Joined the club yesterday b-)


----------



## iinsic

Oh, snap! I can't believe I got my Skyfall AT and posted it everywhere but here. Well ... better late than never. ;-)

Rob



























P.S. - Why do vertical photos get rotated 90º off kilter? :think:


----------



## Hoppyjr

Just in!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Some shots on NATO straps, just in case anyone was wondering what it might look like......


































But its best on bracelet


----------



## Iliyan

Great pictures of a beautiful Aqua Terra Hoppyjr! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TitanCi

I dislike you all. 


Just Joking. 


Or am I? Maybe.


No one (dealer wise, not boutique) has the 41.5 mm version in! I'm so jealous of you all! I want this soooooooooooooooooo bad that my wife said she'll kill me if I get it! Luckily, she won't have to know. heh heh heh...


----------



## AAMC

TitanCi said:


> I dislike you all.
> 
> Just Joking.
> 
> Or am I? Maybe.
> 
> No one (dealer wise, not boutique) has the 41.5 mm version in! I'm so jealous of you all! I want this soooooooooooooooooo bad that my wife said she'll kill me if I get it! Luckily, she won't have to know. heh heh heh...


Ordered mine in April and waited 2 months...


----------



## mtbluger

I like Natos, but bracelet all the way on this piece. Beautiful watch, congrats!



Hoppyjr said:


> Some shots on NATO straps, just in case anyone was wondering what it might look like......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its best on bracelet


----------



## iinsic

mtbluger said:


> I like Natos, but bracelet all the way on this piece. Beautiful watch, congrats!


I certainly agree with this ... especially on a nice dress watch.

*What the wearer sees:*








*What I see: :-d*


----------



## Hoppyjr

Yea guys, I completely agree. My original intent was to toss on the NATO as I was heading out for errands and didn't have time to size the bracelet, but then I figured I'd snap pics with different color NATO's in case anyone was wondering about it. I immediately went back inside and sized the bracelet and that is where mine will stay. Such a lovely watch, honestly the prettiest I've ever seen in all my years of watch ownership.


----------



## ichaice

My AT just bumped into a buddy ;-)


----------



## iinsic

Hoppyjr said:


> Such a lovely watch, honestly the prettiest I've ever seen in all my years of watch ownership.


Ain't that the truth! :-!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Reaper85

Thank you, iinsic and Hoppyjr, finally some pictures that make this watch justice.


----------



## everestx

New arrival this week. The blue dial is amazing with the markers and hands contrasting better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Congrats, its a beauty! (I'm biased of course).


----------



## Jamizki

My new love says hi!


----------



## teejnut

Picked up a used AT! My first "expensive" watch. Loving it so far. Here's some pics for now.


























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

teejnut said:


> Picked up a used AT! My first "expensive" watch. Loving it so far. Here's some pics for now.


Looks great TJ! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## workahol

This thread is dangerous... https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/you-guys-made-me-buy-aqua-terra-skyfall-978021.html


----------



## Ricky T

workahol said:


> This thread is dangerous...


Nobody made you do anything  ..... you did it on your own.

Welcome to the family.


----------



## solesman

Thats why I created it. Everyone needs a Skyfall AT 



workahol said:


> This thread is dangerous... https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/you-guys-made-me-buy-aqua-terra-skyfall-978021.html


----------



## E52

Please, i want to be in


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E52


----------



## solesman

E52 said:


> Please, i want to be in
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> E52


You are in ;-) congrats! Loving your AT I hope?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

solesman said:


> You are in ;-) congrats! Loving your AT I hope?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@solesman
I own 5 watches. AT is the watch that I wear more than any other. So at your question I will say yes. Ubsolutely yes. Best regards
E52


----------



## solesman

E52 said:


> @solesman
> I own 5 watches. AT is the watch that I wear more than any other. So at your question I will say yes. Ubsolutely yes. Best regards
> E52


Great stuff! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Def a dangerous thread mine came this past Friday hasn't been off less that +1 a day


----------



## AussieLoads

As above, I didn't receive a COSC certificate with my PO, so I'm assuming its Omega no longer providing...

In any case, you lot are going to be responsible for my next purchase (down the track). Blame or thanks...not sure which is more fitting!


----------



## solesman

AussieLoads said:


> As above, I didn't receive a COSC certificate with my PO, so I'm assuming its Omega no longer providing...
> 
> In any case, you lot are going to be responsible for my next purchase (down the track). Blame or thanks...not sure which is more fitting!


Definitely thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles1234

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on WUS but I've been a frequent visitor for about a year now. It's only fitting that my first post should be my beloved Skyfall Aqua Terra. Here she is, guarded by my Royal Doulton, again from Skyfall. Anybody sense a pattern here?

Its good to be here.

-Charles


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your AT Charles. Great choice of watch. Your in great company here.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Question is there an official omega strap/deployment for our 41.5 blue AT ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GoonersMatt

This thread is deadly and converting me big time. Now I'm stuck between getting the PO with orange bezel or the Aqua SkyFall with a Sapphire crystal back!


----------



## Surfrider

solesman said:


> It seems this watch is quite popular and there are many including myself who really like looking at photos of this fine watch so any people who wish to post shots of their AT's please do.





Muddy250 said:


> Dan. What have you done....


Now I see where it all started


----------



## solesman

Surfrider said:


> Now I see where it all started


I'm guilty as charged  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoonersMatt

Purchasing my first AT in the next couple of days! Hoping it lives up to the expectations. Some lovely shots will be taken as soon as it arrives


----------



## imagwai

After lots of deliberation, I finally placed a couple of existing watches up for sale and succumbed to the AT. It arrived today


----------



## Fire99

imagwai said:


> After lots of deliberation, I finally placed a couple of existing watches up for sale and succumbed to the AT. It arrived today
> View attachment 1384468
> 
> View attachment 1384469


Beautiful looking watch, congratulations-just in time for the weekend!


----------



## charles1234

solesman said:


> Congrats on your AT Charles. Great choice of watch. Your in great company here.


I agree 100%. Then again, this is a very dangerous thread. You are all a bunch of enablers... and I thank you for that 

Charles


----------



## solesman

Life is for living as they say and Omega hired me on the sly ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles1234

In the light of what we saw in Basel this year, I believe this thread should be brought back to life. What do you think about the new Skyfall Master CoAxial?


----------



## catlike

Omega have answered mine and everyone else's prayers. The deletion of the date window frame has made the watch much lighter and so comfortable to wear, I also prefer the looks of the avante-garde "cut with a can opener" date window compared to the well finished snobby one of the previous model.

The addition of the anti magnetic co axial movement also makes my life so much easier....no more de-magnetising my watch every few hours. Let me tell you that those pesky high powered magnets are everywhere and it makes wearing a mechanical watch intolerable. It is nice that Omega listened to the overwhelming market demands screaming for better anti magnetism.

Great job Omega |>

BTW there is already a thread on the new model
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aint-skyfall-no-more-1006288.html


----------



## solesman

Lol!!



catlike said:


> Omega have answered mine and everyone else's prayers. The deletion of the date window frame has made the watch much lighter and so comfortable to wear, I also prefer the looks of the avante-garde "cut with a can opener" date window compared to the well finished snobby one of the previous model.
> 
> The addition of the anti magnetic co axial movement also makes my life so much easier....no more de-magnetising my watch every few hours. Let me tell you that those pesky high powered magnets are everywhere and it makes wearing a mechanical watch intolerable. It is nice that Omega listened to the overwhelming market demands screaming for better anti magnetism.
> 
> Great job Omega |>
> 
> BTW there is already a thread on the new model
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aint-skyfall-no-more-1006288.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles1234

This made my day! 



catlike said:


> Omega have answered mine and everyone else's prayers. The deletion of the date window frame has made the watch much lighter and so comfortable to wear, I also prefer the looks of the avante-garde "cut with a can opener" date window compared to the well finished snobby one of the previous model.
> 
> The addition of the anti magnetic co axial movement also makes my life so much easier....no more de-magnetising my watch every few hours. Let me tell you that those pesky high powered magnets are everywhere and it makes wearing a mechanical watch intolerable. It is nice that Omega listened to the overwhelming market demands screaming for better anti magnetism.
> 
> Great job Omega |>
> 
> BTW there is already a thread on the new model
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aint-skyfall-no-more-1006288.html


----------



## BarracksSi

charles1234 said:


> In the light of what we saw in Basel this year, I believe this thread should be brought back to life. What do you think about the new Skyfall Master CoAxial?


Contrary to popular WUS-dom  I'm all for it. I liked the date window frame, sure, but it almost sticks out on the dial now that I've looked at the frameless AT enough. The annual calendar lost its window frame, too, and IMO, it's better without it.

I've mentioned elsewhere that the high-strength magnets that are getting more and more pervasive are enough to magnetize a watch. I think Omega's really onto something with the new materials. Water and dust resistance were solved long ago, but there wasn't much reason for magnetic resistance until maybe the last decade, and it's being taken care of. It was merely a matter of time before the technology was available in more colors besides bumblebee yellow-and-black, but I didn't expect it to be so quick. I'd put money on the 9xxx series going antimagnetic by next year, maybe no later than 2016.


----------



## TitanCi

charles1234 said:


> In the light of what we saw in Basel this year, I believe this thread should be brought back to life. What do you think about the new Skyfall Master CoAxial?


It's ok. I wouldn't want to pay the probable $1100 price hike for the true anti magnetic movement. Technology wise, sure, its a great advancement and I am happy they are implementing them in all the pieces soon, but I think for most people we don't need that feature (want, yes).

I love the current AT. And thats the one I went with! When I saw they removed the frame around the date window, it sealed the deal for me on the current 8500.

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Merv

I was hoping they might introduce a new colour scheme AT at Basel this year (white dial, blue markers) but it doesn't appear it will happen. :-(

I was hoping for something similar to the Captain's Watch, which I think is a very good looking watch. But if they introduced one with just the dual colour scheme it would've taken it to an even higher level of style and class.

I'm pretty disappointed it didn't eventuate and also pretty disappointed in the new treatment of the date window. If I was a watch enthusiast who had the AT on his radar, I'd be looking to make a purchase of the current version a high priority.

In the meantime, here's a few pics of my blue beauty.


----------



## solesman

That second to last shot is super Merv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

solesman said:


> That second to last shot is super Merv
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan. I'm a bit of a rough hack in terms of photo skills, just relying on my iphone 4 camera, but that pic turned out better than most of mine.


----------



## JacksonStone

Great thread. Thanks for all the great pics. Is it just a trick of the lighting, or is the dial on the 41.5 a little lighter shade of blue than the dial on the 38.5? It seems so, particularly in this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/unof...tive-owners-thread-803843-20.html#post6875041


----------



## nick

Drools, i want one.


----------



## Merv

JacksonStone said:


> Great thread. Thanks for all the great pics. Is it just a trick of the lighting, or is the dial on the 41.5 a little lighter shade of blue than the dial on the 38.5? It seems so, particularly in this post:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/unof...tive-owners-thread-803843-20.html#post6875041


I'm pretty sure the shade of blue is the same on both sizes. You will find many different shades of this colour if you look at different pics. It just depends how the light hits it at any particular moment. It's a big part of the appeal of the watch.


----------



## JacksonStone

Merv said:


> I'm pretty sure the shade of blue is the same on both sizes. You will find many different shades of this colour if you look at different pics. It just depends how the light hits it at any particular moment. It's a big part of the appeal of the watch.


Thanks. I'm hopeful that is the case. It's just that, in the post I linked to, the pics were shot in the exact same location in the boutique, so I would have thought the differences in lighting would be negligible. I agree, though, that it wouldn't make sense for Omega to use different hues for the different sizes. Unfortunately, my local AD doesn't have both in, so I'm not able to verify it myself.


----------



## iinsic

JacksonStone said:


> Thanks. I'm hopeful that is the case. It's just that, in the post I linked to, the pics were shot in the exact same location in the boutique, so I would have thought the differences in lighting would be negligible. I agree, though, that it wouldn't make sense for Omega to use different hues for the different sizes. Unfortunately, my local AD doesn't have both in, so I'm not able to verify it myself.


There was a thread - heck, it might even be this one - where several observed slight differences between the blue shades. Apparently there was some confirmation from Omega, as they experimented with different shades of blue. But I have never seen a Skyfall AT that did not look the same shade as the original. Can't speak to the larger blue AT, but if you get the 38.5mm AT, you should be golden.


----------



## Merv

JacksonStone said:


> Thanks. I'm hopeful that is the case. It's just that, in the post I linked to, the pics were shot in the exact same location in the boutique, so I would have thought the differences in lighting would be negligible. I agree, though, that it wouldn't make sense for Omega to use different hues for the different sizes. Unfortunately, my local AD doesn't have both in, so I'm not able to verify it myself.


Actually I should've used different wording in my previous post. They are _definitely_ the same blue on both. There's no need for you to be concerned in this respect.

I've read so many comments from lovers of this watch and not read anything about the colour being different in each size. You can buy either size in confidence that you're getting the same beautiful blue. |>


----------



## charles1234

Having owned both, I can verify that both sizes are the exact same wonderful, brilliant, gorgeous shade of dial. Cheers.



Merv said:


> Actually I should've used different wording in my previous post. They are _definitely_ the same blue on both. There's no need for you to be concerned in this respect.
> 
> I've read so many comments from lovers of this watch and not read anything about the colour being different in each size. You can buy either size in confidence that you're getting the same beautiful blue. |>


----------



## JacksonStone

charles1234 said:


> Having owned both, I can verify that both sizes are the exact same wonderful, brilliant, gorgeous shade of dial. Cheers.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## TitanCi

Its great. Sometimes its this awesome deep blue, to pitch black, to this other blue that I can't explain...

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## solesman

As Rob said in an earlier post, I took my AT to a GTG and we compared 3 AT 2 of which were 38.5mm and one 41.5mm and each had a different colour dial with mine being the deepest colour blue. All gorgeous though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TitanCi

Can anyone confirm if the bezel on the AT is removable/replaceable?


Btw, I looked at my blue dial under 16x magnification, just wanted to say to others, don't. Lol

I saw so many weird imperfections (i.e. Hairline scratches, marks) that it sorta made me scratch my head. Then I realized I was under 16x and normally, our eyes can't resolve that anyway, so enjoy your watches and don't use high mag like I do. 

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## charles1234

That's very interesting and very slightly disappointing, but then again, nothing is perfect under 16x so its nothing to be concerned about. I love my 41mm to bits.



TitanCi said:


> Can anyone confirm if the bezel on the AT is removable/replaceable?
> 
> Btw, I looked at my blue dial under 16x magnification, just wanted to say to others, don't. Lol
> 
> I saw so many weird imperfections (i.e. Hairline scratches, marks) that it sorta made me scratch my head. Then I realized I was under 16x and normally, our eyes can't resolve that anyway, so enjoy your watches and don't use high mag like I do.
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## TitanCi

Uhm... Anyone know if the bezel is removeable/replaceable?


Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Chainring

Picked this up a couple months ago. I was eager to try out the 8500 movement. Winding and setting time seem more difficult than on my Rolexes. Not nearly as smooth. Is that normal?


----------



## TitanCi

Chainring said:


> Picked this up a couple months ago. I was eager to try out the 8500 movement. Winding and setting time seem more difficult than on my Rolexes. Not nearly as smooth. Is that normal?
> 
> View attachment 1447901


Not sure what you mean. All my newer caliber Omegas are smooth to wind and set up the time.

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Chainring

TitanCi said:


> Not sure what you mean. All my newer caliber Omegas are smooth to wind and set up the time.
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers.


Just seems....different. I can't really hear any audible clicking sound when winding and when setting time it takes more turns of the crown to get to the right date vs a Rolex movement. The crown also seems harder to turn.


----------



## cuts33

Chainring said:


> Just seems....different. I can't really hear any audible clicking sound when winding and when setting time it takes more turns of the crown to get to the right date vs a Rolex movement. The crown also seems harder to turn.


The 8500 is not a quick set movement.

Pull the crown out to position 1. The hour hand should jump ahead and the minute hand should not move. Once you have gone around to past midnight (which you should be able to do pretty quickly) the date will change.


----------



## Chainring

cuts33 said:


> The 8500 is not a quick set movement.
> 
> Pull the crown out to position 1. The hour hand should jump ahead and the minute hand should not move. Once you have gone around to past midnight (which you should be able to do pretty quickly) the date will change.


Sorry. I didn't mean date earlier I meant time. I do not find that with the crown fully extended that is is easy to turn and the hands do not move very far with one turn of the crown. There seems to be a lot of resistance when turning the crown. I just didn't know if that was normal for an 8500 movement.


----------



## msd

New here just ordered my first omega. What leather band is that it looks like great with the Skyfall. 


TitanCi said:


> Its great. Sometimes its this awesome deep blue, to pitch black, to this other blue that I can't explain...
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## jz714

Chainring said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean date earlier I meant time. I do not find that with the crown fully extended that is is easy to turn and the hands do not move very far with one turn of the crown. There seems to be a lot of resistance when turning the crown. I just didn't know if that was normal for an 8500 movement.


I, too find it harder to wind, feel a lot of resistance to turn the crown, compare to my 2254.50.


----------



## G07

I've owned 3 of the AT 8500 ... winding was/is the same - a bit of resistance - possibly because of the two barrels (I think that's the word). Perfectly normal.


----------



## G07

After owning the grey, then the opaline I decided let's try the Skyfall ... glad I did


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Each time I see a picture of this watch on f20 it makes me wish I bought one. Such detail and texture on that dial! I like to call it the mini Patek Nautilus.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Each time I see a picture of this watch on f20 it makes me wish I bought one. Such detail and texture on that dial! I like to call it the mini Patek Nautilus.


Yep, I said that years ago when I had the white dial and it felt the same when I had the Skyfall blue. The AT is a poor mans Patek.

I really miss the blue and would even consider trading my PO 8500 for another.


----------



## E52

Hi friends. I own one nice watch  Some photo's





































Best regards
E52


----------



## Sloopjohnb

*note to myself: do NOT RPT NOT call up this thread again until your AT has arrived*

looking at all these beautiful watches doesn't make the waiting game any easier.. Great pics, gentlemen!


----------



## ck1109




----------



## Kevin C

Favorite picture I've ever taken of this watch.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

ck1109 said:


>


these are the best pics I have seen of the AT. Stunning! But making it even harder waiting for mine to arrive. Ah well, in 2 to 4 weeks it is supposed to be here.


----------



## baytwenty3

I've always wondered why people call the above model the 'Skyfall' watch.

Isn't the James Bond 'Skyfall' watch this PO model below?










I have this watch below, and I suppose that makes me a 'Skyfall' AT owner.. but what about this watch makes it a 'Skyfall' watch? Was it also worn by Daniel Craig in the Skyfall movie?


----------



## AAMC

baytwenty3 said:


> I've always wondered why people call the above model the 'Skyfall' watch.
> 
> Isn't the James Bond 'Skyfall' watch this PO model below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this watch below, and I suppose that makes me a 'Skyfall' AT owner.. but what about this watch makes it a 'Skyfall' watch? Was it also worn by Daniel Craig in the Skyfall movie?


The blue AT 38.5mm was worn in the movie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytwenty3

I see. I knew he wore the PO but didn't know the AT was also in the movie. Interesting choice of size though.. I like the 41.5mm size despite having a small wrist, but the 38.5mm is more dressy I suppose. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vincentt

Hey all, I'm one of this people who is reluctant to pay full price for thing. What do you think the best price I would be able to get for the AT? Not the new master coaxial but the previous one.

i think I had an offer from Fraser hart (uk) for £2700 but I can't seem to find the email.

what was the cheapest you guys paid?

thanks in advance.


----------



## imagwai

That's a very good price for a new one from an AD.


----------



## mt_hangglider

*Great watch!*

Picked mine up from Rob at Topper just a couple of weeks ago. GREAT watch!


----------



## spidaman

AAMC said:


> The blue AT 38.5mm was worn in the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. And I believe (though may be wrong) that the blue dial was not available until after the movie was released, while the opaline, black and grey were already out. Thus only the blue dial, 38.5 mm, is referred to as the "Skyfall".


----------



## doggbiter

*Re: Great watch!*

The generation gap.


----------



## Merv

*Re: Great watch!*

Oh look at the time. It's picfest o'clock.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I owned and sold mine, bad move. I should have sold my Planet Ocean 8500 instead and kept the Skyfall AT. Such a lovely dial.


----------



## Theognosis

Hoppyjr said:


> I owned and sold mine, bad move. I should have sold my Planet Ocean 8500 instead and kept the Skyfall AT. Such a lovely dial.


Oh my. There were times when I wanted to flip mine myself, but the love comes back after a while. The same applies to my 8500 PO. I'm happy I still have both.


----------



## Theognosis

Chainring said:


> Picked this up a couple months ago. I was eager to try out the 8500 movement. Winding and setting time seem more difficult than on my Rolexes. Not nearly as smooth. Is that normal?
> 
> View attachment 1447901


I'ts a joy hearing the sound a Rolex makes when you wind it. The Skyfall AT with its 8500 movement may not offer such audible delight, but its visual pleasures like display caseback, superb finishing of the bracelet and of course the stunning dial more than make up for it.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Thanks to all the people who posted their pics and comments here. You gave me the final push over the edge - to add the beautiful blue AT (officially no Skyfall because 41.5mm) to my Speedy. Here they are:


----------



## GregBe

Just in last night...41.5 mm


----------



## Fire99

GregBe said:


> Just in last night...41.5 mm


Very nice- congrats!


----------



## AlexMachine

Can somebody give a definitive answer for this? Is the date wheel in this blue dial version black or blue. It is really difficult to tell. Same thing with PO good planet with blue dial, date wheel seems black.


----------



## GregBe

I am wearing mine now...and it most definitely looks black to me.


----------



## Baz44

Alexmachine

Both date wheels are black Omega only do Black or White I believe.

I must say I am loving the shots of the AT on leather! Really seems to bring out the blue of the dial.

Freakily I have the same wrist shot for two different watches taken 6 months apart!,

Cheers 

PS kind of shows how different they wear with a cuffed shirt as well. This was why I bought the AT so that it fits under a cuff when I am wearing a suit. The PO though great is much more short sleeve weather



















The name is Bond, Basildon Bond I have letters after my name


----------



## spidaman

Finally saw my first Omega "in the wild", and it was at a meeting today. My colleague was wearing the new Master Coaxial Blue AT 41.5 mm. In real world conditions, the PCLs are not nearly as blingy as in the lights of a showroom or on the Interwebz. The absent date window border didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. That said, I still prefer the aesthetics of my "Skyfall" 38.5 over the new models.


----------



## bas9

Really enjoying my 38.5mm version. Have appreciated all the photos in this thread, which helped me gravitate to this watch.


----------



## Flipcky

This watch is quickly becoming a favorite in my small collection. Making me having second thoughts about possibly selling my speedy (blasphemous I know) since those two are fighting for wrist time.


----------



## Couloirman

Any more pics of black leather bands on this watch? This watch is on my short list and I am debating if I can pull it off with the leather/cordura strap that came with my JLC Navy Seals Diver. Not even sure the bands are the same width. 

What is the width of the strap on this skyfall AT?


----------



## Hoppyjr

Couloirman said:


> Any more pics of black leather bands on this watch? This watch is on my short list and I am debating if I can pull it off with the leather/cordura strap that came with my JLC Navy Seals Diver. Not even sure the bands are the same width.
> 
> What is the width of the strap on this skyfall AT?


The 41.5mm Aqua Terra has 29mm lugs. I don't think it would look good with the JLC strap. I've seen pics on black croc and that it very nice, but I prefer the bracelet.


----------



## osmin

The 41.5mm has 20mm lugs!


----------



## golfgeek

Merry Christmas to me:wink:


----------



## golfgeek

golfgeek said:


> Merry Christmas to me:wink:


 and I love it:wink:


----------



## solesman

A very merry christmas indeed! Enjoy in great health 



golfgeek said:


> and I love it:wink:


----------



## vt_justin

New member. New watch!

Love glancing at it in different light. I was holding my two year old watching cartoons for this shot. 

Man this is a beautiful watch!


----------



## osmin

Beautiful watch and great pictures.
and I still dont have one.
Sold my Grey AT for a Blue one. But then a Grand Seiko Snowflake got in the way. Someday...


----------



## mav

I'm late to the party but I guess better late than never!

Just ordered my Skyfall AT this morning from my favorite dealer. This one will be special as it will finish off my watch collection. Like many of you guys before me, my biggest dilemma was what size? 38.5mm or 41.5mm? I literally read every opinion and comment in this forum about the subject. I finally tried them on for myself and decided that the 41.5mm will work best for me. I wanted a sports watch that will look good when dressed up with a suit and tie but was versatile enough to be dressed down in shorts and a t-shirt.

I am eagerly waiting for its delivery.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

New or the old?


----------



## mav

MikeCfromLI said:


> New or the old?


Old and hard to find. I don't care much for the anti-magnetic features or the polished center links on the new one.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Seeing this thread for the first time just now. Great idea! So, this is probably heresy but I ended up returning my AT Skyfall and later acquired the Master Co-Axial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

om3ga_fan said:


> Seeing this thread for the first time just now. Great idea! So, this is probably heresy but I ended up returning my AT Skyfall and later acquired the Master Co-Axial.


Could be an interesting story. Why the switch?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Lol, I appreciate that. Sadly, not an interesting story.

When I picked up the Skyfall, I just wasn't 'feeling it' in person. There was just something about it. I didn't 'love it' the way I did my other Omega watches. 

Shortly after returning it I came across the Master Co-Axial version. It clicked; that was it. I do really like the PCL's as well as the movement. 

And, completely agree with a comment earlier in this thread that the PCL's do not present as 'blingy' in person as they do in the high quality photos online.

I'm still a huge fan of the Skyfall but for me I just prefer the Master Co-Axial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamaster7

This thread just keeps on giving. Keep 'em coming gentlemen. 

Cheers.


----------



## mav

It's here!



















Special thanks to Jim at Continental Jewelers for another great, trouble free purchase and WUS/Omega forum members for posting great photos of your Skyfall AT's.


----------



## Merv

A few happy snaps of my loved one.


----------



## SEASIDER

Only had this beauty a week but I love it. The blue dial AT is the gift that keeps giving and giving....


----------



## BarracksSi

Dammit. Just as I was getting my mind away from four-figure watches, this thread gets bumped.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

so nice just to sit back and enjoy the great pics. keep them coming!


----------



## livesimply11

Wait.. There's a Skyfall thread and no one told me..? I'm in. The weather has been absolutely bi-polar here in Atlanta these few days, but I managed to sneak into some sunshine while it lasted this afternoon. Tornado warnings can't stop the Omega blue!

Cheers fellas.


----------



## FilatM

People should start posting the sizes of their beautiful ATs along with their pics, just for us still on the fence...


----------



## E52

FilatM said:


> People should start posting the sizes of their beautiful ATs along with their pics, just for us still on the fence...


Hi 
just for your information
If side by date frame (position) you see emprty space then is 41,5mm version. If no space, then is 38,5mm version.

So in the nice picture above from the member livesimply11, the size is 38,5mm

i hope this help you
best regards
E52


----------



## imagwai

If it's not 38.5mm then it isn't a Skyfall (tongue firmly in cheek!)


----------



## cuts33

imagwai said:


> If it's not 38.5mm then it isn't a Skyfall (tongue firmly in cheek!)


True.

It will be a Spectre.

Perhaps we can just change the title to "Skyfall/Spectre AT" so nobody feels left out. ;-)


----------



## richterto

If we're going to be technical about it, only the non-master 38.5mm co-axial blue is the Skyfall... and only the master co-axial blue in xx.xmm (not sure of the size) will be the Spectre. It's easier to call them all "Skyfall".


----------



## cuts33

richterto said:


> If we're going to be technical about it, only the non-master 38.5mm co-axial blue is the Skyfall... and only the master co-axial blue in xx.xmm (not sure of the size) will be the Spectre. It's easier to call them all "Skyfall".


The non master co-axial 38.5mm is the Skyfall AT.

Everything else, I consider an AT that is "Skyfall Blue."

Close enough for me.

Skyfall put the blue dial AT on the map so anyone who gets it in either size, with either movement is A-OK in my book calling it a Skyfall AT.


----------



## cuts33

Can't believe this thread has been quiet this long.

Maybe this will help motivate a new generation...


----------



## om3ga_fan

cuts33 said:


> Can't believe this thread has been quiet this long.
> 
> Maybe this will help motivate a new generation...
> 
> View attachment 4220146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220170


Great shots and great watch! Looks like it's time for a Spectre thread to showcase the master co-axial AT and 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEASIDER

Had mine a couple of months now and not even a hint of regret buying such a beautiful watch.
The gift that keeps giving and giving and giving................


----------



## AlexMachine

Mine says hello!
I was battling between Rolex DJ II smooth bezel, blue dial and this.
After few months, still very happy that I bought this (leaves me some money to buy pre owned Rolex GMT Master II Coke sometimes near future)


----------



## whysleep

The no boarder is growing on me. In honesty can the Aqua Terra Blue dial be used as a very formal dress watch?


----------



## fskywalker

I love the blue Skyfall 8500 AT and am considering selling my 2503.33 below (39.2mm):









to pursue the newer style AT's. I tried the 8500 AT's on mid (38.5mm) as well as big (41.5mm) sizes and my concern is that size wise, the 38.5mm looks a bit small:









while the 41.5mm looks perhaps a bit big for a dress watch on my pretty round 7 1/8 inch wrist: (still wearable)

















What do you guys think size wise? Something in favor of 41.5mm size is that can use all my current 20mm leather Omega OEM bands (older 39.2mm AT has 20mm lugs); the medium AT size on the newer 8500 AT 38.5mm watches was reduced to a 19mm size, so would need to either force my bands in (they would shrink and then have undesired play on my other 20mm lug size Omegas) or get new 19mm leather bands for it.


----------



## jkleck

I'm 6'1" 190 lbs and went with the 38.5.


----------



## jkleck

whysleep said:


> The no boarder is growing on me. In honesty can the Aqua Terra Blue dial be used as a very formal dress watch?


I'd wear mine with a tux with the bracelet, but I don't adhere to strict fashion. I do think a black leather strap would look even better with a tux.

The answer to your question is "yes".


----------



## imagwai

fskywalker said:


> I love the blue Skyfall 8500 AT and am considering selling my 2503.33 below (39.2mm):
> 
> View attachment 4234578
> 
> 
> to pursue the newer style AT's. I tried the 8500 AT's on mid (38.5mm) as well as big (41.5mm) sizes and my concern is that size wise, the 38.5mm looks a bit small:
> 
> View attachment 4234586
> 
> 
> while the 41.5mm looks perhaps a bit big for a dress watch on my pretty round 7 1/8 inch wrist: (still wearable)
> 
> View attachment 4234610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234618
> 
> 
> What do you guys think size wise? Something in favor of 41.5mm size is that can use all my current 20mm leather Omega OEM bands (older 39.2mm AT has 20mm lugs); the medium AT size on the newer 8500 AT 38.5mm watches was reduced to a 19mm size, so would need to either force my bands in (they would shrink and then have undesired play on my other 20mm lug size Omegas) or get new 19mm leather bands for it.


The 38.5 looks perfect in those pics. Definitely not too small at all.


----------



## richterto

A lot of people think that a Submariner or other similar dive watches are dressy enough to be worn for formal occasions so I would imagine that an Aqua Terra would be at least as capable. I wouldn't have any hesitation doing it myself as it's probably the dressiest watch I own. Strictly-speaking though it's a bit too thick and large to be considered a dress watch and the small second/minute numbers on the edge of the dial also make it less dressy. To repeat what others have echoed, I believe the Aqua Terra is a dressy sport watch rather than a sporty dress watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr

I've owned the Skyfall twice and it was my dressy watch. I don't care what anyone else thinks, I loved the watch.


----------



## Haf

fskywalker said:


> while the 41.5mm looks perhaps a bit big for a dress watch on my pretty round 7 1/8 inch wrist: (still wearable)


You are clearly in the wrong here, the AT has nothing to do with dress watches.


----------



## fskywalker

Haf said:


> You are clearly in the wrong here, the AT has nothing to do with dress watches.


Well, I disagree (and many here will as well) as the AT does work as a dress watch.


----------



## richterto

I think there are similarities between the average watch size and the dress watch issues. In the past, the average size for a dress watch was about 36mm and a sport watch was 40mm. Now the average has moved and the average watch size is more like 40-42mm with larger divers and sport watches 45-47mm. In my opinion the line has also moved with regards to what is a sport watch and what is a dress watch. I think the line has become blurred now that you have many luxury sport watches that are quite dressy. I'm sure that I wlll take considerable fire for this but I would hazard the view that for many people (maybe even some WIS) the dress watch category as it has been traditionally known is obsolete. Many watch enthusiasts like to buy watches that offer versatility in that they are dressy enough for an office environment but still not out of place in jeans and t-shirt. 

Personally I like that kind of versatility. Is there a place in my collection for a "true" dress watch? Sure but there are so many other watches that straddle the sporty/dressy zone that I am more interested in that a dress watch would be low on my priority list. Would I be in breach of social etiquette if I attended a black tie event wearing a watch other than a thin gold watch on a leather strap that's sub 40mm in size? Maybe. I guess that would depend on the people in attendance and if they were sticklers for the "rules". I guess a "proper" dress watch really isn't that important for my lifestyle. For other collectors the dress watch category is far more important to them than sport watches and that's okay too.


----------



## fskywalker

Skyfall incomming!!










will do side by side against AT golf:









and decide which one will stay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Skyfall already in:










Tough decision now which one to keep 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeinthegear

richterto said:


> I think there are similarities between the average watch size and the dress watch issues. In the past, the average size for a dress watch was about 36mm and a sport watch was 40mm. Now the average has moved and the average watch size is more like 40-42mm with larger divers and sport watches 45-47mm. In my opinion the line has also moved with regards to what is a sport watch and what is a dress watch. I think the line has become blurred now that you have many luxury sport watches that are quite dressy. I'm sure that I wlll take considerable fire for this but I would hazard the view that for many people (maybe even some WIS) the dress watch category as it has been traditionally known is obsolete. Many watch enthusiasts like to buy watches that offer versatility in that they are dressy enough for an office environment but still not out of place in jeans and t-shirt.
> 
> Personally I like that kind of versatility. Is there a place in my collection for a "true" dress watch? Sure but there are so many other watches that straddle the sporty/dressy zone that I am more interested in that a dress watch would be low on my priority list. Would I be in breach of social etiquette if I attended a black tie event wearing a watch other than a thin gold watch on a leather strap that's sub 40mm in size? Maybe. I guess that would depend on the people in attendance and if they were sticklers for the "rules". I guess a "proper" dress watch really isn't that important for my lifestyle. For other collectors the dress watch category is far more important to them than sport watches and that's okay too.


If Prince William can wear a Bond seamaster with a dinner suit then social etiquette when it comes to watches and formal attire is null and void.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

it can obviously go as a dress watch these days although I wouldn't do it.

still love the accuracy of mine. Just moved the date to 31 and set it. It had gained 22 seconds since May 1, so .33 seconds a day. That's great, I would say. I only set it when I change the date, next time on September 30 or October 1.


----------



## DocJekl

fskywalker said:


> Skyfall already in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough decision now which one to keep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue of course...


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> Blue of course...


Yes

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## watchnoob404

Just got my Skyfall AT, thought i'd check in


----------



## om3ga_fan

watchnoob404 said:


> Just got my Skyfall AT, thought i'd check in
> 
> View attachment 4708954


That's the Spectre AT. Mine says hello. Congrats!!










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Ducatiti

My two month old Master Co-ax with the new strap/deployant..


----------



## Isochron

Is the Bond Seamaster blue still retailing new, or only second hand available now? How much?


----------



## fskywalker

Isochron said:


> Is the Bond Seamaster blue still retailing new, or only second hand available now? How much?


If you mean SMP Bond wave dial, still a few new laying around (saw a mid size new one in my local Costco for $3k).



















I'm putting my mint 2220 series for sale, PM me if interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon G

A few pics of mine...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C7vette

TOMORROW, Fedex will be here with my New 231.10.42.21.03.003 AT! $4250 delivered from AD!

Good price $4250?


----------



## bmil128

My new 41.5mm 8500 I just received today. My wrist is 7.5" and the 38.5mm looked tiny and stretched out on it, probably due to the 19mm bracelet and shorter lug to lug measurement. The fit and finish is outstanding and it is hard to stop looking at it.


----------



## sean2tall

Simon G said:


> A few pics of mine...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great pics, I especially like the dial close up #2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_hangglider

One more photo to add. Still love this watch as much or more as the day I got it.


----------



## Theognosis




----------



## ichaice

I had the Skyfall AT (probably pics in this thread). I let it go but still had second thoughts doing so. I'm thinking about picking up the new new Master version.
What are your thoughts about the Master version against the Skyfall? The date window and the PCL's seem to be an issue for some.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

ichaice said:


> The date window and the PCL's seem to be an issue for some.


yep, that's exactly the two reasons why I picked up the non-master in 41.5mm


----------



## fskywalker

ichaice said:


> I had the Skyfall AT (probably pics in this thread). I let it go but still had second thoughts doing so. I'm thinking about picking up the new new Master version.
> What are your thoughts about the Master version against the Skyfall? The date window and the PCL's seem to be an issue for some.


Well, master coaxial better movement with 15k gauss rating, but quite more expensive new and maybe even used. The lack of date window is ok for me (prefer the date window look, though), the polish center links probably a scratch magnet as many have pointed. You can always have the center link brushed like the rest of the bracelet, so that can be resolved.

I had the older version in 38.5mm and if would buy one again would probably prefer the old version again based on looks and lower price, unless can get a newer one for same price as older style.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

PS: I think the dial looks better with the date window, gives it a better symmetry - and not sort of a hole on the 3.
And the dial is so gorgeous that nothing shiny like PCLs should distract from it. The brushed centre links allow full focus on the dial.


----------



## benvh

I traded in my 41.5 Master Co-Axial and I miss it so I might get another. I'm tempted by the older Co-Axial version, maybe in 38.5. That one seems easy enough to find, by the older 41.5 seems tough. Anyone have any leads?

Ben


----------



## fskywalker

benvh said:


> I traded in my 41.5 Master Co-Axial and I miss it so I might get another. I'm tempted by the older Co-Axial version, maybe in 38.5. That one seems easy enough to find, by the older 41.5 seems tough. Anyone have any leads?
> 
> Ben


I think both sizes hard to get due to popularity, prices tipically high versus other dial colors.


----------



## joshuagull

So I was almost fully set on a 14060M Submariner, BUT I love Omega and went by the local AD yesterday. I always felt the AT was too dress for me and my own personal style based on photos because I'm a very casual person (the dressiest I ever get is a polo or button down shirt with jeans and boots). But I checked out the 38.5 Skyfall AT anyway and it looked perfect on my 7" wrist--much better than the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial did. The blue dial and overall package kind of knocked my socks off. I was exceedingly impressed with the piece. So now I'm in a pickle. I have my Speedy Pro for casual wear and my Planet Ocean for work wear (blue collar job with a uniform, which the AT will not go well with, but the Sub would and the Planet Ocean and Speedy both do). 

I'm wanting to add one more piece mostly for casual away-from-work wear in situations where I need more water resistance than the Speedy can handle. The Sub is iconic and was my no-brainer choice. But the Skyfall AT's dial is intoxicating and adds a dressier element and some color to my modest collection. I'm so torn now. The Speedy is a watch I'll keep for a lifetime and I'm pretty sure the Planet Ocean is as well. I know I'd keep the Sub forever too. That's my qualification for spending four digits on a timepiece--it has to be a watch I'll want to keep forever as I don't enjoy flipping. I don't know if the Skyfall AT fits that bill or not but I'll be doing some serious thinking on whether it would as it really sung to me when I saw it in the store.


----------



## fskywalker

joshuagull said:


> So I was almost fully set on a 14060M Submariner, BUT I love Omega and went by the local AD yesterday. I always felt the AT was too dress for me and my own personal style based on photos but the 38.5 Skyfall AT looked perfect on my 7" wrist and the blue dial and overall package kind of knocked my socks off. I was exceedingly impressed with the piece. So now I'm in a pickle. I have my Speedy Pro for casual wear and my Planet Ocean for work wear (blue collar job with a uniform, which the AT will not go well with, but the Sub would and the Planet Ocean and Speedy both do).
> 
> I'm wanting to add one more piece mostly for casual away-from-work wear in situations where I need more water resistance than the Speedy can handle. The Sub is iconic and was my no-brainer choice. But the Skyfall AT's dial is intoxicating and adds a dressier element and some color to my modest collection. I'm so torn now.


I guess a sub is needed in every collection, so if you already have the Speedy and the PO my vote goes for the sub!


----------



## joshuagull

fskywalker said:


> I guess a sub is needed in every collection, so if you already have the Speedy and the PO my vote goes for the sub!


Hard to disagree with that. It's an icon. But it doesn't have the visual character of the Skyfall AT. It's more under the radar. It's a tough call. They're both so different. I'm wondering if I could bear to part with my Planet Ocean so that I could get the Sub and the Skyfall but I know I'd miss it too much. Too bad I can't swing the Sub AND the Skyfall. Such is life, though.


----------



## RogerP

I've never understood why anyone would buy a wat H because it is an "icon", much less recommend that every collection "should" have one. Buy a watch because you freaking love it, and pass on it if you don't.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

what RogerP said.

get the AT, you already have a diver with the PO.


----------



## joshuagull

RogerP said:


> I've never understood why anyone would buy a wat H because it is an "icon", much less recommend that every collection "should" have one. Buy a watch because you freaking love it, and pass on it if you don't.


I see that point. As someone who appreciates the history of all my hobbies, it's hard to overlook the icons though. Their legacy precedes them. The Speedmaster Pro is the best watch ever made in my book, and that's partly due to the styling, and partly due to the history. Nothing else compares.

But to be fair, the Submariner doesn't have nearly as rich of a history as the Speedy Pro. It was a Bond watch and was worn by a lot of famous people. And Comex before the Sea Dwellers. Other divers have similar histories with military and cultural icons.

All I know is that right now I can't get the Skyfall AT out of my head.


----------



## JPfeuffer

I really like the blue master coaxial. I own nothing with PCLs so as the only person in the universe, I'd like to have them on one watch.


----------



## oztech

Try both on and get the one that you think would be hard to take off your wrist because you enjoy it another reason to try both on would be comfort level which one feels more comfortable besides looks this will also factor in on wrist time.


----------



## joshuagull

JPfeuffer said:


> I really like the blue master coaxial. I own nothing with PCLs so as the only person in the universe, I'd like to have them on one watch.


If I got a Skyfall it would be with the fully brushed bracelet. I compared both and liked the full brush better. The PCLs do look great though.


----------



## joshuagull

oztech said:


> Try both on and get the one that you think would be hard to take off your wrist because you enjoy it another reason to try both on would be comfort level which one feels more comfortable besides looks this will also factor in on wrist time.


Strong advice. Put aside all the tech specs and logic, and get the one that I won't want to take off. For a logical person such as myself that's not as obvious as it sounds, but it's great advice.


----------



## joshuagull

Anyone got a solid lume shot?

Also, what's a fair price to pay for a used Skyfall these days with box/papers? Specifically *the* Skyfall at 38.5mm with brushed bracelet and 8500 non-Master movement.


----------



## watchmetwo

joshuagull said:


> Anyone got a solid lume shot?
> 
> Also, what's a fair price to pay for a Skyfall these days? Specially *the* Skyfall at 38.5mm with brushed bracelet and 8500 non-Master movement.


3250€

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## joshuagull

So $3600-3700ish USD? That's great news.


----------



## RogerP

joshuagull said:


> I see that point. As someone who appreciates the history of all my hobbies, it's hard to overlook the icons though. Their legacy precedes them. The Speedmaster Pro is the best watch ever made in my book, and that's partly due to the styling, and partly due to the history. Nothing else compares. But to be fair, the Submariner doesn't have nearly as rich of a history as the Speedy Pro. It was a Bond watch and was worn by a lot of famous people. And Comex before the Sea Dwellers. Other divers have similar histories with military and cultural icons. All I know is that right now I can't get the Skyfall AT out of my head.


 I appreciate history as well. I just don't confuse the history of the watch with the technical and aesthetic merits of the watch itself. I have bought more premium watches than I would care to admit over the last 25 years. Never once have I found any history or legacy in the box. Just a watch. Most of the rest of history / legacy / celebrity / pubic recognition is pure pixie dust. Inhale enough of that stuff and you can find yourself making statements like the Speedy Pro is the best watch ever made. Which either reflects full immersion in hype or spectacular ignorance of horological history. Or both. And I say that as a huge Omega fan in general and Speedy fan in particular.


----------



## fskywalker

joshuagull said:


> Anyone got a solid lume shot?
> 
> Also, what's a fair price to pay for a used Skyfall these days with box/papers? Specifically *the* Skyfall at 38.5mm with brushed bracelet and 8500 non-Master movement.


Used market about $2,900- $3,100 most likely. I bough a grey market Skyfall 38.5mm here in the forums for $2700ish several months ago, re-sold it to fund my current white AT for about same price.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

back to the pics I would say b-)


----------



## joshuagull

The way it catches light in low light will likely be one of my favorite things about the watch. It's what I love most about my Planet Ocean and based on photos the Skyfall AT is even better at that. 

Anyone know the case thickness and lug to lug measurements of the 38.5 vs the 41.5? I know the bracelet is 20mm on 41.5 and 19mm on 38.5 but I'm curious as to the distance across the wrist and the thickness. I've Googled and checked Omega's site and can't find anything.


----------



## fskywalker

joshuagull said:


> The way it catches light in low light will likely be one of my favorite things about the watch. It's what I love most about my Planet Ocean and based on photos the Skyfall AT is even better at that.
> 
> Anyone know the case thickness and lug to lug measurements of the 38.5 vs the 41.5? I know the bracelet is 20mm on 41.5 and 19mm on 38.5 but I'm curious as to the distance across the wrist and the thickness. I've Googled and checked Omega's site and can't find anything.


On the 38.5mm Aqua Terra:

Case thickness: 13mm
Lug to Lug: 45mm


----------



## joshuagull

fskywalker said:


> On the 38.5mm Aqua Terra:
> 
> Case thickness: 13mm
> Lug to Lug: 45mm


Thanks! I'm going to guess the 41.5 is the same thickness but more like 48mm lug to lug then? I didn't notice any major different in case thickness between the two sizes but did notice more lug to lug length on the 41.5. Felt more like my Speedy or Planet Ocean, both of which are around that 48mm measurement.


----------



## RogerP

joshuagull said:


> *The way it catches light in low light will likely be one of my favorite things about the watch*. It's what I love most about my Planet Ocean and based on photos the Skyfall AT is even better at that.
> 
> Anyone know the case thickness and lug to lug measurements of the 38.5 vs the 41.5? I know the bracelet is 20mm on 41.5 and 19mm on 38.5 but I'm curious as to the distance across the wrist and the thickness. I've Googled and checked Omega's site and can't find anything.


Agreed. One of the reasons I like highly polished and faceted hands and markers.


----------



## watchmetwo

Found these pics

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kultschar

If there are two watches I miss its

1) 2220 Seamaster 300
2) Skyfall AT


----------



## LetItRide1978

I've been wanting an Omega for a while now and finally picked this up on Friday! I'm also a big fan of the Bond movies. I went in with the intention of getting the 38.5 since this watch will be worn to work and I have very skinny wrists. After comparing both sizes in the full length mirror, I decided that I like how the 41.5 looked on my wrist. What do you guys think? The second pic is a little blurry but shows the size of the watch relative to my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## fskywalker

LetItRide1978 said:


> I've been wanting an Omega for a while now and finally picked this up on Friday! I'm also a big fan of the Bond movies. I went in with the intention of getting the 38.5 since this watch will be worn to work and I have very skinny wrists. After comparing both sizes in the full length mirror, I decided that I like how the 41.5 looked on my wrist. What do you guys think? The second pic is a little blurry but shows the size of the watch relative to my 6.5 inch wrist.


Congrats! 41.5mm doesnt looks bad on you at all, so if you liked it more than the look of the 38.5mm then that's the one you needed!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 226518

Gentlemen:

I'm extremely excited to report that I'm a new member of the Aqua Terra club! I already posted to the Omega forum, but wanted to drop these little gems by here. Also, I'll be doing a video review of this watch on my YouTube channel soon. Please make sure and tune in!

YouTube Channel: The Watch Mister - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwFgjyGFZpy5KCzMDufqqxQ


----------



## fskywalker

RojasLaw said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> I'm extremely excited to report that I'm a new member of the Aqua Terra club! I already posted to the Omega forum, but wanted to drop these little gems by here. Also, I'll be doing a video review of this watch on my YouTube channel soon. Please make sure and tune in!
> 
> YouTube Channel: The Watch Mister - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwFgjyGFZpy5KCzMDufqqxQ
> 
> View attachment 5347018
> 
> View attachment 5347026
> 
> View attachment 5347034
> 
> View attachment 5347042
> 
> View attachment 5347050


Nice! Congrats!!


----------



## om3ga_fan

SUPERB pictures - congrats on your acquisition! 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## 226518

fskywalker said:


> LetItRide1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting an Omega for a while now and finally picked this up on Friday! I'm also a big fan of the Bond movies. I went in with the intention of getting the 38.5 since this watch will be worn to work and I have very skinny wrists. After comparing both sizes in the full length mirror, I decided that I like how the 41.5 looked on my wrist. What do you guys think? The second pic is a little blurry but shows the size of the watch relative to my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! 41.5mm doesnt looks bad on you at all, so if you liked it more than the look of the 38.5mm then that's the one you needed!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




om3ga_fan said:


> SUPERB pictures - congrats on your acquisition!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Thank you! I appreciate that.


----------



## 226518

fskywalker said:


> RojasLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen:
> 
> I'm extremely excited to report that I'm a new member of the Aqua Terra club! I already posted to the Omega forum, but wanted to drop these little gems by here. Also, I'll be doing a video review of this watch on my YouTube channel soon. Please make sure and tune in!
> 
> YouTube Channel: The Watch Mister - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwFgjyGFZpy5KCzMDufqqxQ
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5347018&d=1442003574"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5347026&d=1442190416"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5347034&d=1442007900"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5347042&d=1442190548"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5347050&d=1442006669"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Congrats!!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## 226518

mt_hangglider said:


> One more photo to add. Still love this watch as much or more as the day I got it.


This picture is AMAZING! I've been seriously considering swapping out the bracelet on my AT for a black leather strap, but I don't know whether to opt for a plain black strap or one with white accent stitching. Your pic is making me sway for the latter. To that point, could you PLEASE post some more pics with this strap? There aren't a lot of pics of our watch with a black leather strap and white accent stitching. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bubbas0219

Do it. I just put mine on Omega's navy blue croc and it's awesome!


----------



## BobTheBuilder

Yeah, I couldn't decide if I wanted contrast stitching or not, but thanks the fine folks at Topper's, I ended up getting an OEM black alligator with black stitching due to what turned out to be a fortunate mix-up and couldn't be happier. That being said, the white stitching looks great!

















Bob


----------



## spidaman

I concur. Looks great on the black croc. And I prefer the deployant to the butterfly clasp on the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 226518

Bubbas0219 said:


> Do it. I just put mine on Omega's navy blue croc and it's awesome! [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7816362&d=1460846361"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That looks SICK! Thanks, man.


----------



## jamsie

Such a beautiful watch & looks killer in 38.5 even on a 7+inch wrist


----------



## armybuck041

I've got a blue dial day date on its way from Bienne. I can't wait!


----------



## Ottski44




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## GregBe

Just in today.










Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## freshbake

Trying really hard to find a Skyfall AT (boxed window and brushed bracelet). Can anybody tell me if the blue color on the new Masters is the exact same blue as was used on the older model Skyfalls? Pictures look different, and the older Skyfalls seem "brighter". Not sure if it's just the photos, since the watch is known to change colors!

Thanks


----------



## sensui123

freshbake said:


> Trying really hard to find a Skyfall AT (boxed window and brushed bracelet). Can anybody tell me if the blue color on the new Masters is the exact same blue as was used on the older model Skyfalls? Pictures look different, and the older Skyfalls seem "brighter". Not sure if it's just the photos, since the watch is known to change colors!
> 
> Thanks


It's the photos. Same color dial.


----------



## Lukebor

Mine says hello 
Great watch!









IP6s


----------



## Deepak Venkatesh

Hello there

I have been trying to find a 38.5mm AT the original Skyfall one but to no avail. I am based out of India. Have visited a few authorized dealers but they all said they only have master coaxials. They were trying to hard sell it. I did try it but it is just a touch bigger for my 6.75 inch wrists. Plus I love the date window in the old one.

Additionally the original skyfall costs considerably less when I was checking it out on jomashop and amazon.com but I cant import it into India. Will it be possible to get it from any of the omega boutiques in Chicago. One of my friends is there. In Malasyia? Any help on what to do will be greatly appreciated.

How can I sleep peacefully 

Regards
Deepak


----------



## uvalaw2005

freshbake said:


> Trying really hard to find a Skyfall AT (boxed window and brushed bracelet). Can anybody tell me if the blue color on the new Masters is the exact same blue as was used on the older model Skyfalls? Pictures look different, and the older Skyfalls seem "brighter". Not sure if it's just the photos, since the watch is known to change colors!
> 
> Thanks


My friend who works at the Omega Boutique says the blue on the Master Coaxials is a little darker than the Skyfall. Never held both at the same time to make the comparison myself.


----------



## DocJekl

Deepak Venkatesh said:


> Hello there
> 
> I have been trying to find a 38.5mm AT the original Skyfall one but to no avail. I am based out of India. Have visited a few authorized dealers but they all said they only have master coaxials. They were trying to hard sell it. I did try it but it is just a touch bigger for my 6.75 inch wrists. Plus I love the date window in the old one.
> 
> Additionally the original skyfall costs considerably less when I was checking it out on jomashop and amazon.com but I cant import it into India. Will it be possible to get it from any of the omega boutiques in Chicago. One of my friends is there. In Malasyia? Any help on what to do will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> How can I sleep peacefully
> 
> Regards
> Deepak


Jared Galleria of Jewelry in Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA has TWO of these in stock right now (was there an hour ago). I know they've sold watches over the phone before. +1-719-262-0701


----------



## iTreelex

Seeing all the pics of the blue AT's makes me want one lol. I chose the 39mm opaline however. I figured the white would add a different color in my collection since I have 2 black dialed Omegas.

Still loving the AT despite the 19mm lugs


----------



## snakeinthegear

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a tiny keyboard


This is one of the sexiest photos of any watch. Period.


----------



## Lukebor

IP6s


----------



## DustinC

Joined the club yesterday! First Omega and first automatic/mechanical watch in my collection (after flipping a Seiko 5)!


----------



## iVW

It definitely look much sexier in real person. I have exactly the same watch too



snakeinthegear said:


> This is one of the sexiest photos of any watch. Period.


----------



## al11161

Very cool, looking to get one.


----------



## FoolioABC

Haven't seen this combo around, so I figured might as well post it here since it's relevant (already posted this elsewhere before). 41.5 mm AT on light brown OEM omega strap + deployant clasp. Two pics also illustrate the drastic difference lighting can make on the blue of the dial.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

FoolioABC said:


> Haven't seen this combo around, so I figured might as well post it here since it's relevant (already posted this elsewhere before). 41.5 mm AT on light brown OEM omega strap + deployant clasp. Two pics also illustrate the drastic difference lighting can make on the blue of the dial.
> View attachment 8672386
> View attachment 8672394


Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

I'm very happy to have joined the club this week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Would you please quit it!! You're killing me over here!!

Beautiful pictures!!

Rene


----------



## DustinC

Red and blue.


----------



## mdgrwl

^^ Welcome to the club


----------



## mdgrwl

mine


----------



## om3ga_fan

mdgrwl said:


> mine


One of the best pictures I've ever seen of the Skyfall.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## armybuck041




----------



## Alex_TA

More of the same









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Artist

Looking to get one of these aqua terras but I have 3 issues regarding the clasp:-

1.no micro adjustment
2.have heard the inside of the clasp can dig in to your wrist even if its loose
3.bracelet has to be folded inwards & then click twice a bit fidly

just my observations otherwise a killer watch


----------



## spidaman

The Artist said:


> Looking to get one of these aqua terras but I have 3 issues regarding the clasp:-
> 
> 1.no micro adjustment
> 2.have heard the inside of the clasp can dig in to your wrist even if its loose
> 3.bracelet has to be folded inwards & then click twice a bit fidly
> 
> just my observations otherwise a killer watch


FWIW, I have a thin flat wrist, and the clasp does not bother me. I wear it slightly loose.

Two clicks is also what I get with my Pelagos clasp.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

The Artist said:


> Looking to get one of these aqua terras but I have 3 issues regarding the clasp:-
> 
> 1.no micro adjustment
> 2.have heard the inside of the clasp can dig in to your wrist even if its loose
> 3.bracelet has to be folded inwards & then click twice a bit fidly
> 
> just my observations otherwise a killer watch


I wear mine on Hirsch Viscount navy blue strap, very comfortable and looks good. Or you can buy it on OEM Omega strap in place of bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Artist

Hi guys appreciate your feedback spidaman & alex, I just want to make it clear that I'm not a watch snob & love all watches from fossil,citizen & tags & only have 5 watches in my humble collection but with my next purchase I'm looking to get a watch of good quality for everyday wear, & it will be a keeper hence my queries on the omega bracelet.My other option is to go down the rolex path so I'm considering the datejust 41mm smooth bezel on an oyster bracelet, here's what I'm thinking,

1.Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 41.5mm retail price $7250
2.Rolex Datejust ii 41mm retail price $9050

These prices are from the boutiques here in Australia & I know our exchange rate doesn't help compared to the U.S. dollar & also the watch market here is tiny compared to the U.S. but my question to you guys is, is the $1800 difference worth spending in getting the rolex with the glidelock/easylink bracelet & also 904L steel & maybe slightly better movement, I think it is,also I will negotiate hard to bring this difference down, anyway I hope my rambling on makes sence.


----------



## om3ga_fan

The Artist said:


> Looking to get one of these aqua terras but I have 3 issues regarding the clasp:-
> 
> 1.no micro adjustment
> 2.have heard the inside of the clasp can dig in to your wrist even if its loose
> 3.bracelet has to be folded inwards & then click twice a bit fidly
> 
> just my observations otherwise a killer watch


1) have never needed it with my AT MC
2) have not experienced that at all
3) ?

Mine has been a great experience. Mostly wear with suits or sport coats. Fantastic watch.



















Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## SaoDavi

om3ga seamaster said:


> 1) have never needed it with my AT MC
> 2) have not experienced that at all
> 3) ?
> 
> Mine has been a great experience. Mostly wear with suits or sport coats. Fantastic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Same here. The AT is nice enough for my needs.

I'm thinking of selling my Nomos Orion because the AT is "good enough" for dressing up.


----------



## LetItRide1978

Hey guys, my AD has a 38.5 mm Skyfall that I'm going to pick up on Sunday. I currently have the 41.5 mm and will most likely be listing it in the for sale forum here. If anyone is interested let me know! 

I originally liked the 41.5 mm but now I think the 38.5 mm will be a much better fit for my 6.5 in wrist. Plus it's the watch I wear for work every day so I wanted something smaller.


----------



## iridemotorcycles

LetItRide1978 said:


> Hey guys, my AD has a 38.5 mm Skyfall that I'm going to pick up on Sunday. I currently have the 41.5 mm and will most likely be listing it in the for sale forum here. If anyone is interested let me know!
> 
> I originally liked the 41.5 mm but now I think the 38.5 mm will be a much better fit for my 6.5 in wrist. Plus it's the watch I wear for work every day so I wanted something smaller.


How much will you be asking for the 41.5mm? Good condition? Did you buy new from AD w papers? Thanks, Jim


----------



## iridemotorcycles

iridemotorcycles said:


> How much will you be asking for the 41.5mm? Good condition? Did you buy new from AD w papers? Thanks, Jim


Whoops, not a PM. Now everyone can find out. 😉


----------



## wkfink

*Unofficial Skyfall Blue Aqua Terra Owners & Perspective owners Thread*



om3ga seamaster said:


> 1) have never needed it with my AT MC
> 2) have not experienced that at all
> 3) ?
> 
> Mine has been a great experience. Mostly wear with suits or sport coats. Fantastic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a tiny keyboard


We have similar taste (suit pattern and watch)!










Definitely one of those watches that if you're having a tough time deciding on what to wear for the day, you just shrug and choose the AT. 

Edit: I also got mine on leather, and bought the old bracelet with brushed centers separate, along with the grey Globemaster strap.

The Globemaster strap looks pretty good on the 42 AT fwiw:


----------



## The Artist

Hi guys thanks for your feedback/photos they make my decision that much harder but I think I will take a chill pill for a few weeks & see how I feel then & let time decide thanks


----------



## om3ga_fan

*Re: Unofficial Skyfall Blue Aqua Terra Owners & Perspective owners Thread*



wkfink said:


> We have similar taste (suit pattern and watch)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely one of those watches that if you're having a tough time deciding on what to wear for the day, you just shrug and choose the AT.
> 
> Edit: I also got mine on leather, and bought the old bracelet with brushed centers separate, along with the grey Globemaster strap.
> 
> The Globemaster strap looks pretty good on the 42 AT fwiw:


That's awesome! Love that strap as well - very well done.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## LetItRide1978

LetItRide1978 said:


> Hey guys, my AD has a 38.5 mm Skyfall that I'm going to pick up on Sunday. I currently have the 41.5 mm and will most likely be listing it in the for sale forum here. If anyone is interested let me know!
> 
> I originally liked the 41.5 mm but now I think the 38.5 mm will be a much better fit for my 6.5 in wrist. Plus it's the watch I wear for work every day so I wanted something smaller.


Got my Skyfall!



Unfortunately it looks like I need 100 posts to be able to list my 41.5 mm version here in the for sale forum. I guess I'll have to put in on eBay when I can get around to taking some good pics.


----------



## armybuck041

Love the blue in the twilight


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I am still amazed how the indices and hands start to shine in the evening light. And how there seems to be no crystal at all. This watch is simply stunning


----------



## freshbake

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Theognosis

Couldn't take this off my wrist.


----------



## richterto

Omega's new 2017 version of the Aqua Terra makes me sad. They really had an instant classic with the blue vertical teak dial but of course Omega being Omega they had to wreck it. I had a 41.5 mm version of the Skyfall but flipped it because it ended up wearing too large on me. I may try to find a 38.5 mm with date window again but there doesn't seem to be too many of them popping up for sale.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## om3ga_fan

I was traveling for some meetings this week and one of the execs I met with had a gorgeous Aqua Terra 2500 blue dial on SS bracelet. First time I've seen one in person and I think I actually liked it better than my AT 8500 master coaxial. 


Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Seleur

I fall in and out of love with watches and flip them, but I can't imagine ever flipping my Skyfall AT.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skimilk44

So perfect timing for me to find this as I ponder my question....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/skyfall-aqua-terra-vs-submariner-4362058.html


----------



## tuyenngocpham

One of my best loved watches so far.


----------



## SaoDavi

Does nobody have one of the new ATs with the horizontal stripes? I'm interested in seeing some real world photos.


----------



## TarHeel14

SaoDavi said:


> Does nobody have one of the new ATs with the horizontal stripes? I'm interested in seeing some real world photos.


As far as I can tell it hasn't even made an appearance at any events yet, let alone being available for sale.


----------



## imranbecks

Not a fan of the horizontal stripes. Vertical just looks better.

Some shots of mine. The tone of the blue dial looks different under different lighting and angles. There's just something magical about it... Simply stunning!


----------



## bipyjamas

Throwing mine into the mix. Leather really helps reduce the weightiness of the watch. The ball sans the chain if you will,


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

*Unofficial Skyfall Blue Aqua Terra Owners & Perspective owners Thread*

imranbecks

You even have the Spectre ring?!? That's awesome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

bipyjamas said:


> Throwing mine into the mix. Leather really helps reduce the weightiness of the watch. The ball sans the chain if you will,


It seems the watch goes well with anything.. Played around with mine a bit a couple of weeks ago and put it on the nato strap to see how it looked with it. The strap made the dial pop out more..


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## vistar

Tried on the "Official" Bond AT at an AD last summer. Fairly understated, but I like the "Unofficial" much more for sure.


----------



## Blue Note

I bought mine 3rd hand and it's still the star of the show. The original owner tracked me down and wanted to buy it back. Not yet. Not yet.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Blue Note said:


> I bought mine 3rd hand and it's still the star of the show. The original owner tracked me down and wanted to buy it back. Not yet. Not yet.
> View attachment 12002978


Keep it! 

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## imranbecks

Blue Note said:


> I bought mine 3rd hand and it's still the star of the show. The original owner tracked me down and wanted to buy it back. Not yet. Not yet.


The original owner tracked you down??? Lol

He shouldn't have sold it in the first place. I know a few people who regret selling theirs. I'd never sell mine since it was my grail watch and I bought it new from the AD. It's a keeper.


----------



## jjalpha

Still loving mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timekeeper9

Lukebor said:


> IP6s


This is a nice shot


----------



## imranbecks

Looks right at home with my pinstripe suit!


----------



## purekoryo

Recently bought a seamaster pro. next one in line a speedy then the finale will definitely be the aqua terra.


----------



## purekoryo

btw, any pictures or videos on the web does not do absolute justice on how remarkable the blue aqua terra looks in person.


----------



## imranbecks

purekoryo said:


> btw, any pictures or videos on the web does not do absolute justice on how remarkable the blue aqua terra looks in person.


Absolutely! I try my best to show it's effect in my pics and videos, but the dial must be seen in person to be truly appreciated.


----------



## solesman

Mine is long gone but I still love seeing photos of them.

An old shot of mine


----------



## Seleur

Is the 41.5mm version considered the "Skyfall" AT as well, or only the 38.5mm? I have the 38.5mm version and absolutely love it 3.5 years later.


----------



## imranbecks

Seleur said:


> Is the 41.5mm version considered the "Skyfall" AT as well, or only the 38.5mm? I have the 38.5mm version and absolutely love it 3.5 years later.


To me, as long as it's the vertical teak blue, it's the Skyfall.. Of course the 38.5mm non Master Co-Axial being the original Skyfall. Then there is the 41.5mm Master Co-Axial which can be considered as the Spectre seeing as it was worn by Bond in said movie... But I feel it's simpler to just refer to these blue AT's as the Skyfall no matter the case size.


----------



## Omega4Ever

love these classy looks!......


----------



## imagwai

imranbecks said:


> To me, as long as it's the vertical teak blue, it's the Skyfall.. Of course the 38.5mm non Master Co-Axial being the original Skyfall. Then there is the 41.5mm Master Co-Axial which can be considered as the Spectre seeing as it was worn by Bond in said movie... But I feel it's simpler to just refer to these blue AT's as the Skyfall no matter the case size.


The Skyfall is the 38.5mm 8500 model, as worn in the film. I don't count any of the others, but describing them as "Skyfall blue" seems just about acceptable.


----------



## Theognosis

I don't think future collectors will be so kind as to call the 41.5mm 8500 and the 2 Master Co-axial versions as "Skyfall". Just my opinion.


----------



## imranbecks

Theognosis said:


> I don't think future collectors will be so kind as to call the 41.5mm 8500 and the 2 Master Co-axial versions as "Skyfall". Just my opinion.


Regardless, its still the same "Skyfall" blue colour. It keeps things simple. Or you can just say its the blue dial..haha.. To each their own.

Lets keep the pictures coming!

I'm loving my Spectre!


----------



## Seleur

imranbecks said:


> Regardless, its still the same "Skyfall" blue colour. It keeps things simple. Or you can just say its the blue dial..haha.. To each their own.
> 
> Lets keep the pictures coming!
> 
> I'm loving my Spectre!


Does the Spectre have PCLs?


----------



## imranbecks

Seleur said:


> Does the Spectre have PCLs?


Yes. In fact, all the current Omega Master Co-Axial models have polished center links for their bracelets. I wasn't too fond of it at first. But after a while, I've grown to really like it. I think it goes well with the polished bezel of the case. It gives off an entirely fresh new look on the watch and definitely makes it look more dressier.. Been wearing mine for a month almost everyday, I cycle with it, desk dive with it, still no scratches on the PCL's except for the occasional smudges that is easily wiped off. When it does get scratched too much, I can always have the option of getting it brushed. But for now I like the way it looks with the PCL's.


----------



## Seleur

Thanks for the photos. I've always been partial to the all brushed bracelets (force of habit), but those photos look pretty nice.



imranbecks said:


> Yes. In fact, all the current Omega Master Co-Axial models have polished center links for their bracelets. I wasn't too fond of it at first. But after a while, I've grown to really like it. I think it goes well with the polished bezel of the case. It gives off an entirely fresh new look on the watch and definitely makes it look more dressier.. Been wearing mine for a month almost everyday, I cycle with it, desk dive with it, still no scratches on the PCL's except for the occasional smudges that is easily wiped off. When it does get scratched too much, I can always have the option of getting it brushed. But for now I like the way it looks with the PCL's.


----------



## Iliyan

I am beyond excited to join the club. I know it's not exactly the Skyfall model, but it's close enough


----------



## SaoDavi

Iliyan said:


> I am beyond excited to join the club. I know it's not exactly the Skyfall model, but it's close enough


Congratulations!

I know you've been looking forward to this for a few years now. Enjoy!


----------



## Iliyan

SaoDavi said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I know you've been looking forward to this for a few years now. Enjoy!


Thank you! Yes, it was a very long wait, but totally worth it. It was hard to give you back your AT when we met at the GTG last time :d


----------



## Dougiebaby

Hello Skyfall fans! I just signed up at the forum (but longtime lurker) and look forward to interacting with fellow watch enthusiasts.

I just purchased a brand new, 38.5 Skyfall (yes, there was one in stock!) two days ago (June 19, 2017) from a national AD (Jared). I want to thank all of you for providing so many beautiful pics of your watches which helped me make my decision to target this watch. This will be my "dress watch" to compliment the Omega SMP 300c (black face) I purchased last year at the new Omega boutique located in the casino in Monaco. So, here is my new Skyfall...

































And here is my SMP 300c:








And here I am at the (newly opened June 2016) Omega boutique at the Casino in Monaco:


----------



## knezz

No date cage but closest you can find nowadays


----------



## superi4n

Anyone have recommendations for some must-try straps that they are super excited to wear with the 38.5mm Skyfall? Links would be great!

I'm looking for maybe changing it to a black and grey NATO or a brown leather strap based on all the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Dougiebaby

superi4n said:


> Anyone have recommendations for some must-try straps that they are super excited to wear with the 38.5mm Skyfall? Links would be great!
> 
> I'm looking for maybe changing it to a black and grey NATO or a brown leather strap based on all the pictures I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 12235994


I just ordered a black leather and a brown leather (with white stitching) for my AT - and 3 natos for my SMP. Once I receive and install them I will post some pics.


----------



## imranbecks

I put mine on the black grey nato once.. It made the dial pop out more..


----------



## stanleycho

Here's a picture of mine on OEM brown croc strap. I'm tempted to go back to steel though.


----------



## iamsinatra

Drooling. Any tips on where I can find a 41.5 blue face with caged date? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmitch12

Just picked this up. Love it so far


----------



## Ottski44

*Unofficial Skyfall Blue Aqua Terra Owners & Perspective owners Thread*

Deleted


----------

